# Conferenza presentazione Maldini, LIVE.



## admin (6 Agosto 2018)

La conferenza di presentazione di Paolo Maldini, in diretta da Casa Milan. Di seguito, le parole del neo dirigente rossonero:

Maldini:"Da cosa sono stato convinto? Con Barbara avevamo intavolato un discorso che poi non è andato a buon fine. Anche con la proprietà cinese avevamo parlato ma non siamo riusciti a definire il ruolo. Ora la situazione è diversa. Leo mi ha chiamato e mi ha esposto il progetto. Lo stesso hanno fatto i proprietari. Credo in questo progetto. Adesso che sono dentro sono molto contento. Le persone fanno la differenza. Con Leo sono amico. Condivideremo questa esperienza. Siamo diversi, siamo amici e ci completeremo. Lui mi ha chiamato venti giorni fa. Non abbiamo avuto tanto tempo. Ho incontrato la proprietà a New York. Le cose sono state fatte in modo rapido. Come svolgerò questo ruolo? Il mio carattere è sempre quello. Sono diventato più chiacchierone col tempo. I ruoli sono diversi rispetto a quando ero giocatore. Ma è importante anche quell'esperienza che deve essere ritrasmessa. Progetto e ruolo sono legati. A livello dirigenziale non ho esperienza, il fatto di aver Leo vicino è importante. Ma credo di conoscere la materia e l'ambiente. Leo è stato fondamentale per la scelta di dire sì. *Il mio ruolo? Prima squadra, settore giovanile, mercato, rapporti con l'allenatore. Tutto ciò che fa Leo farò io. Magari faremo le parti del buono e del cattivo. Condivideremo tutta l'area sportiva. *Sento la responsabilità di far tornare il Milan al top. Ma poi c'è la bellezza di tornare nell'ambiente che mi ha fatto crescere. Nel calcio c'è un'evoluzione continua. Chi non lo capisce rimane indietro. A livello tecnico tattico c'è qualcosa che torna e che passa di moda. Ma non ho visto grande cambiamenti dal 2009. La società deve essere solida. E questa società lo sarà. Non ci saranno spese pazze, c'è il FPF. Di mercato ne parleremo. C'è tempo. La società è seria e vuole tenere il club per medio lungo temine. La mia storia mi obbliga a non prendere impegni a breve termine. Gattuso? Ci siamo salutati. Ci vedremo a brevissimo. La squadra? Veniamo da due sesti posti. Cercheremo di migliorare la squadra. Sono arrivato oggi. Da qui a fine mercato qualcosa si saprà. Alla base di tutto c'è l'amore verso il calcio e questa squadra. Se c'è una scelta, per me è il Milan o la nazionale. Poi l'amicizia ed il progetto serio hanno fatto che io sia qui. Il nuovo capitano? Ne abbiamo già parlato? Devono essere coinvolte più componenti. Non avendo parlato nè con l'allenatore nè coi giocatori diventa difficile rispondere. Cosa mi bolle dentro? Prima avevo il campo che mi permetteva di essere freddo. Ma sono sempre stato un passionale. Sono qui per imparare e per dare tanto. La mia carriera dirigenziale inizia oggi. Spero che sia lunga e piena di successi. *I rapporti con la curva?* Il rapporto mio coi tifosi è stupendo. Mi amano e me lo hanno sempre dimostrato. Quel che è successo è rimasto lì e non è nei miei pensieri. Non devo ricucire nulla. Sarò giudicato per quello che produrrò. Per me quello che è successo è dimenticato. Non mi aspetto striscioni. Non me li aspettavo nemmeno da giocatore. Ho avuto una carriera molto lunga. Quando ho deciso di chiudere ho cambiato capitolo. Sono sempre stato appassionato di calcio. Ho seguito il Milan. Ora voglio concentrarmi su questo nuovo progetto. Caldara e Romagnoli sono tra i giovani più promettenti. Una coppia da nazionale del futuro. Poi mi ha fatto impressione la parabola di Cutrone. L'ho sempre seguito. Ha una voglia fuori dal comune. Cosa dirò a Gattuso, che non sembrava molto sereno? Gattuso non è mai sereno. Non lo avete ancora capito? Ci siamo noi per renderlo sereno. La sua conferma non è stata mai messa in discussione. Ha fatto benissimo l'anno scorso. Trasmette sempre grandi valori soprattutto ai giovani. Poi, ciò che ci diremo dipenderà anche dalle sue richieste".

Scaroni:"L'arrivo di Paolo Maldini è una pietrona nella costruzione del Milan. Ha disputato più di 200 partite rispetto a Baresi. Ha dei record incredibili. Il suo ruolo? Supporterà il Milan in tutta la strategia nell'area sportiva e non solo. Gandini prossima presentazione? Dell'AD ne parleremo dopo le vacanze. Io non pongo scadenze ravvicinate o imperative. E' una scelta che deve essere fatta con calma. Ma non voglio andare troppo avanti con la delega da AD. Sono fiducioso che si possa risolvere nelle prossime settimane o mesi. Milan ai milanisti? Sì, a partire da me. Qui sono tutti appassionati. Vedo Maldini e Leonardo muoversi come se non fossero mai usciti dal Milan. Maldini e Leonardo saranno gli alfieri del Milan nel mondo".

Leonardo:"Che tasti ho toccato? Il sì di base di Paolo esisteva. Ci conosciamo da 21 anni. Il suo sì c'è sempre stato. Mancavano le combinazioni. Avere qui Paolo mi rafforza molto anche umanamente. Con lui ho sempre condiviso tutti i momenti al Milan. E lui ha fatto lo stesso. Non è una cosa di oggi. Io sarò con Paolo e Paolo sarà con me in tutto. Ci unisce l'amicizia. Questo è la base di tutto. Paolo rappresenta tutto in questo società: credibilità, impegno, storia vincente. Nessun'altra squadra ha un simbolo così importante. Altri hanno vissuto il legame ma non le vittorie. E' unico. Ho provato a portare Maldini a Parigi? Sì, ne abbiamo parlato. Ma era una realtà diversa. Qui è casa sua. Il nostro è stato anche un percorso di vita. Per me è stato immediato chiamare Maldini. La presenza di Maldini esclude un DS? Oggi ce ne occuperemo noi. Se hai qualcuno a fianco deve esserci sintonia totale. La scelta delle persone è fondamentale. Quello che mi ha sempre stupito in Paolo è la costanza e l'impegno. Il comportamento di un giocatore del Milan deve essere come quello di Paolo quando si allenava. La società deve imporre certi ritmi. Non serve solo comprare i giocatori ma anche una gestione interna. Vogliamo gente seria, che si impegna. Gente che vuole stare qui. *Nome top per il fair play finanziario? Compatibilmente con il FPF non ci sarà il top. Poi stiamo provando a fare un mezzo miracolo ma non credo che ci riusciremo. L'operazione fatta con la Juve è dentro il FPF. Dobbiamo spendere quanto incassiamo o avere una perdita minima. Abbiamo un impegno molto stretto con la Uefa e da lì non possiamo uscire. L'idea è far crescere questa macchina e poi avere la possibilità di investire. Sarà una cosa graduale*. *Milinkovic Savic? (grandi risate) Chi? E' un sogno non solo per noi. Per tante squadre. Oggi non ci è concesso sognare. Tempo fa dissi che avrei preso lui se fosse stato un dirigente. Oggi non è fattibile. Kalinic all'Atletico Madrid? Ci siamo quasi. Nella parte sportiva ci saremo io Paolo e Gattuso. Tutti e tre abbiamo condiviso tante cose. Questo triangolo può essere una cosa bella da vivere. Speriamo porti risultati. *L'obiettivo è quello di tornare a far alzare a Paolo un pò di Champions. Ma ci vuole pazienza. Dopo tanti cicli vincenti, un momento di pausa è normale. Il Real Madrid è stato molti più anni senza vincere. Ci vuole un pò di pazienza. ".

*In aggiornamento live. Refreshare la pagina e quotare.*


----------



## Mika (6 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di presentazione di Paolo Maldini, in diretta da Casa Milan. Di seguito, le parole del neo dirigente rossonero:
> 
> Scaroni:"L'arrivo di Paolo Maldini è una pietrona nella costruzione del Milan".
> 
> In aggiornamento live. Refreshare la pagina e quotare.



Già si vede meglio ora rispetto a qualche giorno fa.


----------



## Aron (6 Agosto 2018)

curva ovviamente assente fuori Casa Milan


----------



## admin (6 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di presentazione di Paolo Maldini, in diretta da Casa Milan. Di seguito, le parole del neo dirigente rossonero:
> 
> Maldini:"Da cosa sono stato convinto? Con Barbara avevamo intavolato un discorso che poi non è andato a buon fine. Anche con la proprietà cinese avevamo parlato ma non siamo riusciti a definire il ruolo. Ora la situazione è diversa. Leo mi ha chiamato e mi ha esposto il progetto. Lo stesso hanno fatto i proprietari. Credo in questo progetto. Adesso che sono dentro sono molto contento".
> 
> ...



.


----------



## ScArsenal83 (6 Agosto 2018)

Mika ha scritto:


> Già si vede meglio ora rispetto a qualche giorno fa.



Beato te .. a me da diretta terminata su facebook


----------



## Raryof (6 Agosto 2018)

Che meraviglia rivederlo tra noi.


----------



## Aron (6 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di presentazione di Paolo Maldini, in diretta da Casa Milan. Di seguito, le parole del neo dirigente rossonero:
> 
> Maldini:"Da cosa sono stato convinto? Con Barbara avevamo intavolato un discorso che poi non è andato a buon fine. Anche con la proprietà cinese avevamo parlato ma non siamo riusciti a definire il ruolo. Ora la situazione è diversa. Leo mi ha chiamato e mi ha esposto il progetto. Lo stesso hanno fatto i proprietari. Credo in questo progetto. Adesso che sono dentro sono molto contento".
> 
> ...



hype per Pellegatti


----------



## Aron (6 Agosto 2018)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Che meraviglia rivederlo tra noi.



c'ho il sorriso stampato in faccia da inizio conferenza


----------



## Mika (6 Agosto 2018)

ScArsenal83 ha scritto:


> Beato te .. a me da diretta terminata su facebook



Vai su Sport Italia


----------



## admin (6 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di presentazione di Paolo Maldini, in diretta da Casa Milan. Di seguito, le parole del neo dirigente rossonero:
> 
> Maldini:"Da cosa sono stato convinto? Con Barbara avevamo intavolato un discorso che poi non è andato a buon fine. Anche con la proprietà cinese avevamo parlato ma non siamo riusciti a definire il ruolo. Ora la situazione è diversa. Leo mi ha chiamato e mi ha esposto il progetto. Lo stesso hanno fatto i proprietari. Credo in questo progetto. Adesso che sono dentro sono molto contento. Le persone fanno la differenza. Con Leo sono amico. Condivideremo questa esperienza. Siamo diversi, siamo amici e ci completeremo. Lui mi ha chiamato venti giorni fa. Non abbiamo avuto tanto tempo. Ho incontrato la proprietà a New York. Le cose sono state fatte in modo rapido. Come svolgerò questo ruolo? Il mio carattere è sempre quello. Sono diventato più chiacchierone col tempo. I ruoli sono diversi rispetto a quando ero giocatore. Ma è importante anche quell'esperienza che deve essere ritrasmessa".
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Raryof (6 Agosto 2018)

Mika ha scritto:


> Vai su Sport Italia



Mi hai risparmiato 800 madonne.


----------



## ScArsenal83 (6 Agosto 2018)

Ma come mai non si vede non l'ho capito...bisogna fare l'acquista ora?


----------



## Djerry (6 Agosto 2018)

Sto assistendo ad uno dei momenti più alti della storia recente del Milan, anche se non c'è di mezzo il campo.

L'aspetto umano e personale per me è troppo importante per offrire la mia passione tramite altre persone, qui siamo letteralmente al massimo.


----------



## Raryof (6 Agosto 2018)

In pratica coppia Leo-Paolo, perfetta simbiosi.
Adoro.


----------



## admin (6 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di presentazione di Paolo Maldini, in diretta da Casa Milan. Di seguito, le parole del neo dirigente rossonero:
> 
> Maldini:"Da cosa sono stato convinto? Con Barbara avevamo intavolato un discorso che poi non è andato a buon fine. Anche con la proprietà cinese avevamo parlato ma non siamo riusciti a definire il ruolo. Ora la situazione è diversa. Leo mi ha chiamato e mi ha esposto il progetto. Lo stesso hanno fatto i proprietari. Credo in questo progetto. Adesso che sono dentro sono molto contento. Le persone fanno la differenza. Con Leo sono amico. Condivideremo questa esperienza. Siamo diversi, siamo amici e ci completeremo. Lui mi ha chiamato venti giorni fa. Non abbiamo avuto tanto tempo. Ho incontrato la proprietà a New York. Le cose sono state fatte in modo rapido. Come svolgerò questo ruolo? Il mio carattere è sempre quello. Sono diventato più chiacchierone col tempo. I ruoli sono diversi rispetto a quando ero giocatore. Ma è importante anche quell'esperienza che deve essere ritrasmessa. Progetto e ruolo sono legati. A livello dirigenziale non ho esperienza, il fatto di aver Leo vicino è importante. Ma credo di conoscere la materia e l'ambiente. Leo è stato fondamentale per la scelta di dire sì. *Il mio ruolo? Prima squadra, settore giovanile, mercato, rapporti con l'allenatore. Tutto ciò che fa Leo farò io. Magari faremo le parti del buono e del cattivo. Condivideremo tutta l'area sportiva*".
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di presentazione di Paolo Maldini, in diretta da Casa Milan. Di seguito, le parole del neo dirigente rossonero:
> 
> Maldini:"Da cosa sono stato convinto? Con Barbara avevamo intavolato un discorso che poi non è andato a buon fine. Anche con la proprietà cinese avevamo parlato ma non siamo riusciti a definire il ruolo. Ora la situazione è diversa. Leo mi ha chiamato e mi ha esposto il progetto. Lo stesso hanno fatto i proprietari. Credo in questo progetto. Adesso che sono dentro sono molto contento. Le persone fanno la differenza. Con Leo sono amico. Condivideremo questa esperienza. Siamo diversi, siamo amici e ci completeremo. Lui mi ha chiamato venti giorni fa. Non abbiamo avuto tanto tempo. Ho incontrato la proprietà a New York. Le cose sono state fatte in modo rapido. Come svolgerò questo ruolo? Il mio carattere è sempre quello. Sono diventato più chiacchierone col tempo. I ruoli sono diversi rispetto a quando ero giocatore. Ma è importante anche quell'esperienza che deve essere ritrasmessa. Progetto e ruolo sono legati. A livello dirigenziale non ho esperienza, il fatto di aver Leo vicino è importante. Ma credo di conoscere la materia e l'ambiente. Leo è stato fondamentale per la scelta di dire sì. *Il mio ruolo? Prima squadra, settore giovanile, mercato, rapporti con l'allenatore. Tutto ciò che fa Leo farò io. Magari faremo le parti del buono e del cattivo. Condivideremo tutta l'area sportiva*".
> 
> ...



Unico


----------



## Jackdvmilan (6 Agosto 2018)

Spettacolo, quasi non ci credo!! I brividi...


----------



## admin (6 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di presentazione di Paolo Maldini, in diretta da Casa Milan. Di seguito, le parole del neo dirigente rossonero:
> 
> Maldini:"Da cosa sono stato convinto? Con Barbara avevamo intavolato un discorso che poi non è andato a buon fine. Anche con la proprietà cinese avevamo parlato ma non siamo riusciti a definire il ruolo. Ora la situazione è diversa. Leo mi ha chiamato e mi ha esposto il progetto. Lo stesso hanno fatto i proprietari. Credo in questo progetto. Adesso che sono dentro sono molto contento. Le persone fanno la differenza. Con Leo sono amico. Condivideremo questa esperienza. Siamo diversi, siamo amici e ci completeremo. Lui mi ha chiamato venti giorni fa. Non abbiamo avuto tanto tempo. Ho incontrato la proprietà a New York. Le cose sono state fatte in modo rapido. Come svolgerò questo ruolo? Il mio carattere è sempre quello. Sono diventato più chiacchierone col tempo. I ruoli sono diversi rispetto a quando ero giocatore. Ma è importante anche quell'esperienza che deve essere ritrasmessa. Progetto e ruolo sono legati. A livello dirigenziale non ho esperienza, il fatto di aver Leo vicino è importante. Ma credo di conoscere la materia e l'ambiente. Leo è stato fondamentale per la scelta di dire sì. *Il mio ruolo? Prima squadra, settore giovanile, mercato, rapporti con l'allenatore. Tutto ciò che fa Leo farò io. Magari faremo le parti del buono e del cattivo. Condivideremo tutta l'area sportiva. *Sento la responsabilità di far tornare il Milan al top. Ma poi c'è la bellezza di tornare nell'ambiente che mi ha fatto crescere. Nel calcio c'è un'evoluzione continua. Chi non lo capisce rimane indietro. A livello tecnico tattico c'è qualcosa che torna e che passa di moda. Ma non ho visto grande cambiamenti dal 2009. La società deve essere solida. E questa società lo sarà. Non ci saranno spese pazze, c'è il FPF. Di mercato ne parleremo. C'è tempo. La società è seria e vuole tenere il club per medio lungo temine. La mia storia mi obbliga a non prendere impegni a breve termine. Gattuso? Ci siamo salutati. Ci vedremo a brevissimo. La squadra? Veniamo da due sesti posti. Cercheremo di migliorare la squadra. Sono arrivato oggi. Da qui a fine mercato qualcosa si saprà".
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Mika (6 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di presentazione di Paolo Maldini, in diretta da Casa Milan. Di seguito, le parole del neo dirigente rossonero:
> 
> Maldini:"Da cosa sono stato convinto? Con Barbara avevamo intavolato un discorso che poi non è andato a buon fine. Anche con la proprietà cinese avevamo parlato ma non siamo riusciti a definire il ruolo. Ora la situazione è diversa. Leo mi ha chiamato e mi ha esposto il progetto. Lo stesso hanno fatto i proprietari. Credo in questo progetto. Adesso che sono dentro sono molto contento. Le persone fanno la differenza. Con Leo sono amico. Condivideremo questa esperienza. Siamo diversi, siamo amici e ci completeremo. Lui mi ha chiamato venti giorni fa. Non abbiamo avuto tanto tempo. Ho incontrato la proprietà a New York. Le cose sono state fatte in modo rapido. Come svolgerò questo ruolo? Il mio carattere è sempre quello. Sono diventato più chiacchierone col tempo. I ruoli sono diversi rispetto a quando ero giocatore. Ma è importante anche quell'esperienza che deve essere ritrasmessa. Progetto e ruolo sono legati. A livello dirigenziale non ho esperienza, il fatto di aver Leo vicino è importante. Ma credo di conoscere la materia e l'ambiente. Leo è stato fondamentale per la scelta di dire sì. *Il mio ruolo? Prima squadra, settore giovanile, mercato, rapporti con l'allenatore. Tutto ciò che fa Leo farò io. Magari faremo le parti del buono e del cattivo. Condivideremo tutta l'area sportiva. *Sento la responsabilità di far tornare il Milan al top. Ma poi c'è la bellezza di tornare nell'ambiente che mi ha fatto crescere. Nel calcio c'è un'evoluzione continua. Chi non lo capisce rimane indietro. A livello tecnico tattico c'è qualcosa che torna e che passa di moda. Ma non ho visto grande cambiamenti dal 2009".
> 
> ...



Vedere Leonardo e Maldini uno a fianco all'altro mi da sensazioni assurde, inspiegabili. I brivido proprio.Emozioni bellissime.


----------



## 1972 (6 Agosto 2018)

... non ci saranno spese pazze...


----------



## Aron (6 Agosto 2018)

1972 ha scritto:


> ... non ci saranno spese pazze...



solo spese


----------



## 7vinte (6 Agosto 2018)

1972 ha scritto:


> ... non ci saranno spese pazze...


----------



## Boomer (6 Agosto 2018)

Pazzesco Leo in conferenza.


----------



## admin (6 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di presentazione di Paolo Maldini, in diretta da Casa Milan. Di seguito, le parole del neo dirigente rossonero:
> 
> Maldini:"Da cosa sono stato convinto? Con Barbara avevamo intavolato un discorso che poi non è andato a buon fine. Anche con la proprietà cinese avevamo parlato ma non siamo riusciti a definire il ruolo. Ora la situazione è diversa. Leo mi ha chiamato e mi ha esposto il progetto. Lo stesso hanno fatto i proprietari. Credo in questo progetto. Adesso che sono dentro sono molto contento. Le persone fanno la differenza. Con Leo sono amico. Condivideremo questa esperienza. Siamo diversi, siamo amici e ci completeremo. Lui mi ha chiamato venti giorni fa. Non abbiamo avuto tanto tempo. Ho incontrato la proprietà a New York. Le cose sono state fatte in modo rapido. Come svolgerò questo ruolo? Il mio carattere è sempre quello. Sono diventato più chiacchierone col tempo. I ruoli sono diversi rispetto a quando ero giocatore. Ma è importante anche quell'esperienza che deve essere ritrasmessa. Progetto e ruolo sono legati. A livello dirigenziale non ho esperienza, il fatto di aver Leo vicino è importante. Ma credo di conoscere la materia e l'ambiente. Leo è stato fondamentale per la scelta di dire sì. *Il mio ruolo? Prima squadra, settore giovanile, mercato, rapporti con l'allenatore. Tutto ciò che fa Leo farò io. Magari faremo le parti del buono e del cattivo. Condivideremo tutta l'area sportiva. *Sento la responsabilità di far tornare il Milan al top. Ma poi c'è la bellezza di tornare nell'ambiente che mi ha fatto crescere. Nel calcio c'è un'evoluzione continua. Chi non lo capisce rimane indietro. A livello tecnico tattico c'è qualcosa che torna e che passa di moda. Ma non ho visto grande cambiamenti dal 2009. La società deve essere solida. E questa società lo sarà. Non ci saranno spese pazze, c'è il FPF. Di mercato ne parleremo. C'è tempo. La società è seria e vuole tenere il club per medio lungo temine. La mia storia mi obbliga a non prendere impegni a breve termine. Gattuso? Ci siamo salutati. Ci vedremo a brevissimo. La squadra? Veniamo da due sesti posti. Cercheremo di migliorare la squadra. Sono arrivato oggi. Da qui a fine mercato qualcosa si saprà".
> 
> ...



up


----------



## SmokingBianco (6 Agosto 2018)

Dopo le parole di Leo devo andare in bagno


----------



## Jackdvmilan (6 Agosto 2018)

Ahahah la supercazzola...stanno provando a futtere il FFP


----------



## GP7 (6 Agosto 2018)

Non potevo immaginare o sognare persone migliori alla guida del nostro Milan di quelle che sto vedendo ora in conferenza stampa.


----------



## admin (6 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di presentazione di Paolo Maldini, in diretta da Casa Milan. Di seguito, le parole del neo dirigente rossonero:
> 
> Maldini:"Da cosa sono stato convinto? Con Barbara avevamo intavolato un discorso che poi non è andato a buon fine. Anche con la proprietà cinese avevamo parlato ma non siamo riusciti a definire il ruolo. Ora la situazione è diversa. Leo mi ha chiamato e mi ha esposto il progetto. Lo stesso hanno fatto i proprietari. Credo in questo progetto. Adesso che sono dentro sono molto contento. Le persone fanno la differenza. Con Leo sono amico. Condivideremo questa esperienza. Siamo diversi, siamo amici e ci completeremo. Lui mi ha chiamato venti giorni fa. Non abbiamo avuto tanto tempo. Ho incontrato la proprietà a New York. Le cose sono state fatte in modo rapido. Come svolgerò questo ruolo? Il mio carattere è sempre quello. Sono diventato più chiacchierone col tempo. I ruoli sono diversi rispetto a quando ero giocatore. Ma è importante anche quell'esperienza che deve essere ritrasmessa. Progetto e ruolo sono legati. A livello dirigenziale non ho esperienza, il fatto di aver Leo vicino è importante. Ma credo di conoscere la materia e l'ambiente. Leo è stato fondamentale per la scelta di dire sì. *Il mio ruolo? Prima squadra, settore giovanile, mercato, rapporti con l'allenatore. Tutto ciò che fa Leo farò io. Magari faremo le parti del buono e del cattivo. Condivideremo tutta l'area sportiva. *Sento la responsabilità di far tornare il Milan al top. Ma poi c'è la bellezza di tornare nell'ambiente che mi ha fatto crescere. Nel calcio c'è un'evoluzione continua. Chi non lo capisce rimane indietro. A livello tecnico tattico c'è qualcosa che torna e che passa di moda. Ma non ho visto grande cambiamenti dal 2009. La società deve essere solida. E questa società lo sarà. Non ci saranno spese pazze, c'è il FPF. Di mercato ne parleremo. C'è tempo. La società è seria e vuole tenere il club per medio lungo temine. La mia storia mi obbliga a non prendere impegni a breve termine. Gattuso? Ci siamo salutati. Ci vedremo a brevissimo. La squadra? Veniamo da due sesti posti. Cercheremo di migliorare la squadra. Sono arrivato oggi. Da qui a fine mercato qualcosa si saprà. Nome top per il centrocampo?".
> 
> ...



Quotate


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di presentazione di Paolo Maldini, in diretta da Casa Milan. Di seguito, le parole del neo dirigente rossonero:
> 
> Maldini:"Da cosa sono stato convinto? Con Barbara avevamo intavolato un discorso che poi non è andato a buon fine. Anche con la proprietà cinese avevamo parlato ma non siamo riusciti a definire il ruolo. Ora la situazione è diversa. Leo mi ha chiamato e mi ha esposto il progetto. Lo stesso hanno fatto i proprietari. Credo in questo progetto. Adesso che sono dentro sono molto contento. Le persone fanno la differenza. Con Leo sono amico. Condivideremo questa esperienza. Siamo diversi, siamo amici e ci completeremo. Lui mi ha chiamato venti giorni fa. Non abbiamo avuto tanto tempo. Ho incontrato la proprietà a New York. Le cose sono state fatte in modo rapido. Come svolgerò questo ruolo? Il mio carattere è sempre quello. Sono diventato più chiacchierone col tempo. I ruoli sono diversi rispetto a quando ero giocatore. Ma è importante anche quell'esperienza che deve essere ritrasmessa. Progetto e ruolo sono legati. A livello dirigenziale non ho esperienza, il fatto di aver Leo vicino è importante. Ma credo di conoscere la materia e l'ambiente. Leo è stato fondamentale per la scelta di dire sì. *Il mio ruolo? Prima squadra, settore giovanile, mercato, rapporti con l'allenatore. Tutto ciò che fa Leo farò io. Magari faremo le parti del buono e del cattivo. Condivideremo tutta l'area sportiva. *Sento la responsabilità di far tornare il Milan al top. Ma poi c'è la bellezza di tornare nell'ambiente che mi ha fatto crescere. Nel calcio c'è un'evoluzione continua. Chi non lo capisce rimane indietro. A livello tecnico tattico c'è qualcosa che torna e che passa di moda. Ma non ho visto grande cambiamenti dal 2009. La società deve essere solida. E questa società lo sarà. Non ci saranno spese pazze, c'è il FPF. Di mercato ne parleremo. C'è tempo. La società è seria e vuole tenere il club per medio lungo temine. La mia storia mi obbliga a non prendere impegni a breve termine. Gattuso? Ci siamo salutati. Ci vedremo a brevissimo. La squadra? Veniamo da due sesti posti. Cercheremo di migliorare la squadra. Sono arrivato oggi. Da qui a fine mercato qualcosa si saprà".
> 
> ...



Le parole più importanti che ho udito al Milan da oltre 10 anni


----------



## 1972 (6 Agosto 2018)

confermato, nessun giocatore top. a noi ce bastano quelli boni...


----------



## Freddiedevil (6 Agosto 2018)

Come si era detto, la valutazione sul progetto sarebbe diventata ancora più positiva col ritorno di Paolo. Con Paolo e Leo mi sento stratranquillo


----------



## 7vinte (6 Agosto 2018)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Ahahah la supercazzola...stanno provando a futtere il FFP



Si, secondo me è per SMS


----------



## Lambro (6 Agosto 2018)

vabbè ripensare a mirabelli e fassone e vedere questi due è proprio un altro pianeta.
leonardo è pazzesco , veramente.
paolo è un carisma incredibile, LA serietà.


----------



## de sica (6 Agosto 2018)

Quando sento Paolo parlare di amore per il nostro Milan, mi viene da piangere


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Agosto 2018)

Leonardo mentre parla del FPF


----------



## 7vinte (6 Agosto 2018)

1972 ha scritto:


> confermato, nessun giocatore top. a noi ce bastano quelli boni...


----------



## Kayl (6 Agosto 2018)

Leo ha detto che un top a centrocampo stando in linea col FPF è impossibile perché una cosa nega l'altra. Per quanto riguarda un'operazione invece importante che però rispetti i paletti del FPF, cioè un mezzo miracolo, ci stanno provando.


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di presentazione di Paolo Maldini, in diretta da Casa Milan. Di seguito, le parole del neo dirigente rossonero:
> 
> Maldini:"Da cosa sono stato convinto? Con Barbara avevamo intavolato un discorso che poi non è andato a buon fine. Anche con la proprietà cinese avevamo parlato ma non siamo riusciti a definire il ruolo. Ora la situazione è diversa. Leo mi ha chiamato e mi ha esposto il progetto. Lo stesso hanno fatto i proprietari. Credo in questo progetto. Adesso che sono dentro sono molto contento. Le persone fanno la differenza. Con Leo sono amico. Condivideremo questa esperienza. Siamo diversi, siamo amici e ci completeremo. Lui mi ha chiamato venti giorni fa. Non abbiamo avuto tanto tempo. Ho incontrato la proprietà a New York. Le cose sono state fatte in modo rapido. Come svolgerò questo ruolo? Il mio carattere è sempre quello. Sono diventato più chiacchierone col tempo. I ruoli sono diversi rispetto a quando ero giocatore. Ma è importante anche quell'esperienza che deve essere ritrasmessa. Progetto e ruolo sono legati. A livello dirigenziale non ho esperienza, il fatto di aver Leo vicino è importante. Ma credo di conoscere la materia e l'ambiente. Leo è stato fondamentale per la scelta di dire sì. *Il mio ruolo? Prima squadra, settore giovanile, mercato, rapporti con l'allenatore. Tutto ciò che fa Leo farò io. Magari faremo le parti del buono e del cattivo. Condivideremo tutta l'area sportiva. *Sento la responsabilità di far tornare il Milan al top. Ma poi c'è la bellezza di tornare nell'ambiente che mi ha fatto crescere. Nel calcio c'è un'evoluzione continua. Chi non lo capisce rimane indietro. A livello tecnico tattico c'è qualcosa che torna e che passa di moda. Ma non ho visto grande cambiamenti dal 2009. La società deve essere solida. E questa società lo sarà. Non ci saranno spese pazze, c'è il FPF. Di mercato ne parleremo. C'è tempo. La società è seria e vuole tenere il club per medio lungo temine. La mia storia mi obbliga a non prendere impegni a breve termine. Gattuso? Ci siamo salutati. Ci vedremo a brevissimo. La squadra? Veniamo da due sesti posti. Cercheremo di migliorare la squadra. Sono arrivato oggi. Da qui a fine mercato qualcosa si saprà. Alla base di tutto c'è l'amore verso il calcio e questa squadra. Se c'è una scelta, per me è il Milan o la nazionale. Poi l'amicizia ed il progetto serio hanno fatto che io sia qui".
> 
> ...



Quindi stanno provando a fare un mezzo miracolo...


----------



## Devil man (6 Agosto 2018)

*"Non serve solo comprare i giocatori ma anche una gestione interna. Vogliamo gente seria, che si impegna. Gente che vuole stare qui"*

Kalinc!????? qualcuno ha visto Kalinic??? ....non è più fra noi


----------



## admin (6 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di presentazione di Paolo Maldini, in diretta da Casa Milan. Di seguito, le parole del neo dirigente rossonero:
> 
> Maldini:"Da cosa sono stato convinto? Con Barbara avevamo intavolato un discorso che poi non è andato a buon fine. Anche con la proprietà cinese avevamo parlato ma non siamo riusciti a definire il ruolo. Ora la situazione è diversa. Leo mi ha chiamato e mi ha esposto il progetto. Lo stesso hanno fatto i proprietari. Credo in questo progetto. Adesso che sono dentro sono molto contento. Le persone fanno la differenza. Con Leo sono amico. Condivideremo questa esperienza. Siamo diversi, siamo amici e ci completeremo. Lui mi ha chiamato venti giorni fa. Non abbiamo avuto tanto tempo. Ho incontrato la proprietà a New York. Le cose sono state fatte in modo rapido. Come svolgerò questo ruolo? Il mio carattere è sempre quello. Sono diventato più chiacchierone col tempo. I ruoli sono diversi rispetto a quando ero giocatore. Ma è importante anche quell'esperienza che deve essere ritrasmessa. Progetto e ruolo sono legati. A livello dirigenziale non ho esperienza, il fatto di aver Leo vicino è importante. Ma credo di conoscere la materia e l'ambiente. Leo è stato fondamentale per la scelta di dire sì. *Il mio ruolo? Prima squadra, settore giovanile, mercato, rapporti con l'allenatore. Tutto ciò che fa Leo farò io. Magari faremo le parti del buono e del cattivo. Condivideremo tutta l'area sportiva. *Sento la responsabilità di far tornare il Milan al top. Ma poi c'è la bellezza di tornare nell'ambiente che mi ha fatto crescere. Nel calcio c'è un'evoluzione continua. Chi non lo capisce rimane indietro. A livello tecnico tattico c'è qualcosa che torna e che passa di moda. Ma non ho visto grande cambiamenti dal 2009. La società deve essere solida. E questa società lo sarà. Non ci saranno spese pazze, c'è il FPF. Di mercato ne parleremo. C'è tempo. La società è seria e vuole tenere il club per medio lungo temine. La mia storia mi obbliga a non prendere impegni a breve termine. Gattuso? Ci siamo salutati. Ci vedremo a brevissimo. La squadra? Veniamo da due sesti posti. Cercheremo di migliorare la squadra. Sono arrivato oggi. Da qui a fine mercato qualcosa si saprà. Alla base di tutto c'è l'amore verso il calcio e questa squadra. Se c'è una scelta, per me è il Milan o la nazionale. Poi l'amicizia ed il progetto serio hanno fatto che io sia qui. Il nuovo capitano? Ne abbiamo già parlato? Devono essere coinvolte più componenti. Non avendo parlato nè con l'allenatore nè coi giocatori diventa difficile rispondere. Cosa mi bolle dentro? Prima avevo il campo che mi permetteva di essere freddo. Ma sono sempre stato un passionale. Sono qui per imparare e per dare tanto. La mia carriera dirigenziale inizia oggi. Spero che sia lunga e piena di successi".
> 
> ...



.


----------



## 7vinte (6 Agosto 2018)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Quindi stanno provando a fare un mezzo miracolo...



Sergej?


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Agosto 2018)

Lambro ha scritto:


> vabbè ripensare a mirabelli e fassone e vedere questi due è proprio un altro pianeta.
> leonardo è pazzesco , veramente.
> *paolo è un carisma incredibile, LA serietà*.



La sua sola presenza in una stanza fa sentire tutti in fibrillazione..eh niente, certe cose o le hai o le hai...

Entra uno così nello spogliatoio e cala il silenzio in 2 secondi altro che Conte o altri "urlatori"


----------



## pazzomania (6 Agosto 2018)

Raryof ha scritto:


> In pratica coppia Leo-Paolo, perfetta simbiosi.
> Adoro.



Lo spero, lo spero con tutto il cuore.

Dalle mie parti si dice: in ogni società fatta da due persone, una è di troppo.

Perchè finchè tutto va bene, perfetto, ma prima o poi accadrà una divergenza,e a quel punto:

1) Chi deciderà?

2) E da li in poi come sarà il clima tra i due?

La chiarezza dei ruoli è fondamentale, non ci devono essere prevaricazioni.

Scusate l' apparente pessimismo, ma so di cosa parlo, nel mio piccolo ho a che fare con queste cose per lavoro: personalmente credo che Leonardo servirà solo da "insegnante" a Paolo.


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di presentazione di Paolo Maldini, in diretta da Casa Milan. Di seguito, le parole del neo dirigente rossonero:
> 
> Maldini:"Da cosa sono stato convinto? Con Barbara avevamo intavolato un discorso che poi non è andato a buon fine. Anche con la proprietà cinese avevamo parlato ma non siamo riusciti a definire il ruolo. Ora la situazione è diversa. Leo mi ha chiamato e mi ha esposto il progetto. Lo stesso hanno fatto i proprietari. Credo in questo progetto. Adesso che sono dentro sono molto contento. Le persone fanno la differenza. Con Leo sono amico. Condivideremo questa esperienza. Siamo diversi, siamo amici e ci completeremo. Lui mi ha chiamato venti giorni fa. Non abbiamo avuto tanto tempo. Ho incontrato la proprietà a New York. Le cose sono state fatte in modo rapido. Come svolgerò questo ruolo? Il mio carattere è sempre quello. Sono diventato più chiacchierone col tempo. I ruoli sono diversi rispetto a quando ero giocatore. Ma è importante anche quell'esperienza che deve essere ritrasmessa. Progetto e ruolo sono legati. A livello dirigenziale non ho esperienza, il fatto di aver Leo vicino è importante. Ma credo di conoscere la materia e l'ambiente. Leo è stato fondamentale per la scelta di dire sì. *Il mio ruolo? Prima squadra, settore giovanile, mercato, rapporti con l'allenatore. Tutto ciò che fa Leo farò io. Magari faremo le parti del buono e del cattivo. Condivideremo tutta l'area sportiva. *Sento la responsabilità di far tornare il Milan al top. Ma poi c'è la bellezza di tornare nell'ambiente che mi ha fatto crescere. Nel calcio c'è un'evoluzione continua. Chi non lo capisce rimane indietro. A livello tecnico tattico c'è qualcosa che torna e che passa di moda. Ma non ho visto grande cambiamenti dal 2009. La società deve essere solida. E questa società lo sarà. Non ci saranno spese pazze, c'è il FPF. Di mercato ne parleremo. C'è tempo. La società è seria e vuole tenere il club per medio lungo temine. La mia storia mi obbliga a non prendere impegni a breve termine. Gattuso? Ci siamo salutati. Ci vedremo a brevissimo. La squadra? Veniamo da due sesti posti. Cercheremo di migliorare la squadra. Sono arrivato oggi. Da qui a fine mercato qualcosa si saprà. Alla base di tutto c'è l'amore verso il calcio e questa squadra. Se c'è una scelta, per me è il Milan o la nazionale. Poi l'amicizia ed il progetto serio hanno fatto che io sia qui. Il nuovo capitano? Ne abbiamo già parlato? Devono essere coinvolte più componenti. Non avendo parlato nè con l'allenatore nè coi giocatori diventa difficile rispondere. Cosa mi bolle dentro? Prima avevo il campo che mi permetteva di essere freddo. Ma sono sempre stato un passionale. Sono qui per imparare e per dare tanto. La mia carriera dirigenziale inizia oggi. Spero che sia lunga e piena di successi".
> 
> ...



*Quotate!*


----------



## 7vinte (6 Agosto 2018)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Leo ha detto che un top a centrocampo stando in linea col FPF è impossibile perché una cosa nega l'altra. Per quanto riguarda un'operazione invece importante che però rispetti i paletti del FPF, cioè un mezzo miracolo, ci stanno provando.



"Il top in attacco non arriverà per il fpf"


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Agosto 2018)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Quindi stanno provando a fare un mezzo miracolo...



Magari si riferisce al piazzare montolivo....


----------



## Lambro (6 Agosto 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> La sua sola presenza in una stanza fa sentire tutti in fibrillazione..eh niente, certe cose o le hai o le hai...
> 
> Entra uno così nello spogliatoio e cala il silenzio in 2 secondi altro che Conte o altri "urlatori"



Esatto esattissimo


----------



## Osv (6 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di presentazione di Paolo Maldini, in diretta da Casa Milan. Di seguito, le parole del neo dirigente rossonero:
> 
> Maldini:"Da cosa sono stato convinto? Con Barbara avevamo intavolato un discorso che poi non è andato a buon fine. Anche con la proprietà cinese avevamo parlato ma non siamo riusciti a definire il ruolo. Ora la situazione è diversa. Leo mi ha chiamato e mi ha esposto il progetto. Lo stesso hanno fatto i proprietari. Credo in questo progetto. Adesso che sono dentro sono molto contento. Le persone fanno la differenza. Con Leo sono amico. Condivideremo questa esperienza. Siamo diversi, siamo amici e ci completeremo. Lui mi ha chiamato venti giorni fa. Non abbiamo avuto tanto tempo. Ho incontrato la proprietà a New York. Le cose sono state fatte in modo rapido. Come svolgerò questo ruolo? Il mio carattere è sempre quello. Sono diventato più chiacchierone col tempo. I ruoli sono diversi rispetto a quando ero giocatore. Ma è importante anche quell'esperienza che deve essere ritrasmessa. Progetto e ruolo sono legati. A livello dirigenziale non ho esperienza, il fatto di aver Leo vicino è importante. Ma credo di conoscere la materia e l'ambiente. Leo è stato fondamentale per la scelta di dire sì. *Il mio ruolo? Prima squadra, settore giovanile, mercato, rapporti con l'allenatore. Tutto ciò che fa Leo farò io. Magari faremo le parti del buono e del cattivo. Condivideremo tutta l'area sportiva. *Sento la responsabilità di far tornare il Milan al top. Ma poi c'è la bellezza di tornare nell'ambiente che mi ha fatto crescere. Nel calcio c'è un'evoluzione continua. Chi non lo capisce rimane indietro. A livello tecnico tattico c'è qualcosa che torna e che passa di moda. Ma non ho visto grande cambiamenti dal 2009. La società deve essere solida. E questa società lo sarà. Non ci saranno spese pazze, c'è il FPF. Di mercato ne parleremo. C'è tempo. La società è seria e vuole tenere il club per medio lungo temine. La mia storia mi obbliga a non prendere impegni a breve termine. Gattuso? Ci siamo salutati. Ci vedremo a brevissimo. La squadra? Veniamo da due sesti posti. Cercheremo di migliorare la squadra. Sono arrivato oggi. Da qui a fine mercato qualcosa si saprà. Alla base di tutto c'è l'amore verso il calcio e questa squadra. Se c'è una scelta, per me è il Milan o la nazionale. Poi l'amicizia ed il progetto serio hanno fatto che io sia qui. Il nuovo capitano? Ne abbiamo già parlato? Devono essere coinvolte più componenti. Non avendo parlato nè con l'allenatore nè coi giocatori diventa difficile rispondere. Cosa mi bolle dentro? Prima avevo il campo che mi permetteva di essere freddo. Ma sono sempre stato un passionale. Sono qui per imparare e per dare tanto. La mia carriera dirigenziale inizia oggi. Spero che sia lunga e piena di successi".
> 
> ...



Non vedrei il senso di prendere subito un top con età avanzata come Higuain se non sei pronto a fornirgli subito sostegno a centrocampo, aspettiamo....


----------



## admin (6 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di presentazione di Paolo Maldini, in diretta da Casa Milan. Di seguito, le parole del neo dirigente rossonero:
> 
> Maldini:"Da cosa sono stato convinto? Con Barbara avevamo intavolato un discorso che poi non è andato a buon fine. Anche con la proprietà cinese avevamo parlato ma non siamo riusciti a definire il ruolo. Ora la situazione è diversa. Leo mi ha chiamato e mi ha esposto il progetto. Lo stesso hanno fatto i proprietari. Credo in questo progetto. Adesso che sono dentro sono molto contento. Le persone fanno la differenza. Con Leo sono amico. Condivideremo questa esperienza. Siamo diversi, siamo amici e ci completeremo. Lui mi ha chiamato venti giorni fa. Non abbiamo avuto tanto tempo. Ho incontrato la proprietà a New York. Le cose sono state fatte in modo rapido. Come svolgerò questo ruolo? Il mio carattere è sempre quello. Sono diventato più chiacchierone col tempo. I ruoli sono diversi rispetto a quando ero giocatore. Ma è importante anche quell'esperienza che deve essere ritrasmessa. Progetto e ruolo sono legati. A livello dirigenziale non ho esperienza, il fatto di aver Leo vicino è importante. Ma credo di conoscere la materia e l'ambiente. Leo è stato fondamentale per la scelta di dire sì. *Il mio ruolo? Prima squadra, settore giovanile, mercato, rapporti con l'allenatore. Tutto ciò che fa Leo farò io. Magari faremo le parti del buono e del cattivo. Condivideremo tutta l'area sportiva. *Sento la responsabilità di far tornare il Milan al top. Ma poi c'è la bellezza di tornare nell'ambiente che mi ha fatto crescere. Nel calcio c'è un'evoluzione continua. Chi non lo capisce rimane indietro. A livello tecnico tattico c'è qualcosa che torna e che passa di moda. Ma non ho visto grande cambiamenti dal 2009. La società deve essere solida. E questa società lo sarà. Non ci saranno spese pazze, c'è il FPF. Di mercato ne parleremo. C'è tempo. La società è seria e vuole tenere il club per medio lungo temine. La mia storia mi obbliga a non prendere impegni a breve termine. Gattuso? Ci siamo salutati. Ci vedremo a brevissimo. La squadra? Veniamo da due sesti posti. Cercheremo di migliorare la squadra. Sono arrivato oggi. Da qui a fine mercato qualcosa si saprà. Alla base di tutto c'è l'amore verso il calcio e questa squadra. Se c'è una scelta, per me è il Milan o la nazionale. Poi l'amicizia ed il progetto serio hanno fatto che io sia qui. Il nuovo capitano? Ne abbiamo già parlato? Devono essere coinvolte più componenti. Non avendo parlato nè con l'allenatore nè coi giocatori diventa difficile rispondere. Cosa mi bolle dentro? Prima avevo il campo che mi permetteva di essere freddo. Ma sono sempre stato un passionale. Sono qui per imparare e per dare tanto. La mia carriera dirigenziale inizia oggi. Spero che sia lunga e piena di successi. *I rapporti con la curva?* Il rapporto mio coi tifosi è stupendo. Mi amano e me lo hanno sempre dimostrato. Quel che è successo è rimasto lì e non è nei miei pensieri. Non devo ricucire nulla. Sarò giudicato per quello che produrrò".
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Aron (6 Agosto 2018)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Leonardo mentre parla del FPF



ride mentre ne parla


----------



## Hellscream (6 Agosto 2018)

Almeno finalmente ce lo leviamo dalla testa...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (6 Agosto 2018)

Leonardo ha detto che Savic non è fattibile oggi. Spero sia un bluff.


----------



## 7vinte (6 Agosto 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Leonardo ha detto che Savic non è fattibile oggi. Spero sia un bluff.


----------



## Boomer (6 Agosto 2018)

L'unica casistica nella quale Savic può arrivare è che Lotito ci venga incontro in qualche modo. Per me ci proveranno.


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di presentazione di Paolo Maldini, in diretta da Casa Milan. Di seguito, le parole del neo dirigente rossonero:
> 
> Maldini:"Da cosa sono stato convinto? Con Barbara avevamo intavolato un discorso che poi non è andato a buon fine. Anche con la proprietà cinese avevamo parlato ma non siamo riusciti a definire il ruolo. Ora la situazione è diversa. Leo mi ha chiamato e mi ha esposto il progetto. Lo stesso hanno fatto i proprietari. Credo in questo progetto. Adesso che sono dentro sono molto contento. Le persone fanno la differenza. Con Leo sono amico. Condivideremo questa esperienza. Siamo diversi, siamo amici e ci completeremo. Lui mi ha chiamato venti giorni fa. Non abbiamo avuto tanto tempo. Ho incontrato la proprietà a New York. Le cose sono state fatte in modo rapido. Come svolgerò questo ruolo? Il mio carattere è sempre quello. Sono diventato più chiacchierone col tempo. I ruoli sono diversi rispetto a quando ero giocatore. Ma è importante anche quell'esperienza che deve essere ritrasmessa. Progetto e ruolo sono legati. A livello dirigenziale non ho esperienza, il fatto di aver Leo vicino è importante. Ma credo di conoscere la materia e l'ambiente. Leo è stato fondamentale per la scelta di dire sì. *Il mio ruolo? Prima squadra, settore giovanile, mercato, rapporti con l'allenatore. Tutto ciò che fa Leo farò io. Magari faremo le parti del buono e del cattivo. Condivideremo tutta l'area sportiva. *Sento la responsabilità di far tornare il Milan al top. Ma poi c'è la bellezza di tornare nell'ambiente che mi ha fatto crescere. Nel calcio c'è un'evoluzione continua. Chi non lo capisce rimane indietro. A livello tecnico tattico c'è qualcosa che torna e che passa di moda. Ma non ho visto grande cambiamenti dal 2009. La società deve essere solida. E questa società lo sarà. Non ci saranno spese pazze, c'è il FPF. Di mercato ne parleremo. C'è tempo. La società è seria e vuole tenere il club per medio lungo temine. La mia storia mi obbliga a non prendere impegni a breve termine. Gattuso? Ci siamo salutati. Ci vedremo a brevissimo. La squadra? Veniamo da due sesti posti. Cercheremo di migliorare la squadra. Sono arrivato oggi. Da qui a fine mercato qualcosa si saprà. Alla base di tutto c'è l'amore verso il calcio e questa squadra. Se c'è una scelta, per me è il Milan o la nazionale. Poi l'amicizia ed il progetto serio hanno fatto che io sia qui. Il nuovo capitano? Ne abbiamo già parlato? Devono essere coinvolte più componenti. Non avendo parlato nè con l'allenatore nè coi giocatori diventa difficile rispondere. Cosa mi bolle dentro? Prima avevo il campo che mi permetteva di essere freddo. Ma sono sempre stato un passionale. Sono qui per imparare e per dare tanto. La mia carriera dirigenziale inizia oggi. Spero che sia lunga e piena di successi. *I rapporti con la curva?* Il rapporto mio coi tifosi è stupendo. Mi amano e me lo hanno sempre dimostrato. Quel che è successo è rimasto lì e non è nei miei pensieri. Non devo ricucire nulla. Sarò giudicato per quello che produrrò".
> 
> ...


Raga, nolente o volente, vanno rispettati certi paletti, altrimenti non ci sarebbe stata la sentenza di fine Giugno. Ergo bisogna fare le cose per bene. La rosa verrà rinforzata, ma pretendere botti alla City o Psg è deleterio e inutile.


----------



## Aron (6 Agosto 2018)

1972 ha scritto:


> confermato, nessun giocatore top. a noi ce bastano quelli boni...



ho sbagliato universo

nel mio universo dovete sapere che è arrivato Higuain al Milan


----------



## Hellscream (6 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di presentazione di Paolo Maldini, in diretta da Casa Milan. Di seguito, le parole del neo dirigente rossonero:
> 
> Maldini:"Da cosa sono stato convinto? Con Barbara avevamo intavolato un discorso che poi non è andato a buon fine. Anche con la proprietà cinese avevamo parlato ma non siamo riusciti a definire il ruolo. Ora la situazione è diversa. Leo mi ha chiamato e mi ha esposto il progetto. Lo stesso hanno fatto i proprietari. Credo in questo progetto. Adesso che sono dentro sono molto contento. Le persone fanno la differenza. Con Leo sono amico. Condivideremo questa esperienza. Siamo diversi, siamo amici e ci completeremo. Lui mi ha chiamato venti giorni fa. Non abbiamo avuto tanto tempo. Ho incontrato la proprietà a New York. Le cose sono state fatte in modo rapido. Come svolgerò questo ruolo? Il mio carattere è sempre quello. Sono diventato più chiacchierone col tempo. I ruoli sono diversi rispetto a quando ero giocatore. Ma è importante anche quell'esperienza che deve essere ritrasmessa. Progetto e ruolo sono legati. A livello dirigenziale non ho esperienza, il fatto di aver Leo vicino è importante. Ma credo di conoscere la materia e l'ambiente. Leo è stato fondamentale per la scelta di dire sì. *Il mio ruolo? Prima squadra, settore giovanile, mercato, rapporti con l'allenatore. Tutto ciò che fa Leo farò io. Magari faremo le parti del buono e del cattivo. Condivideremo tutta l'area sportiva. *Sento la responsabilità di far tornare il Milan al top. Ma poi c'è la bellezza di tornare nell'ambiente che mi ha fatto crescere. Nel calcio c'è un'evoluzione continua. Chi non lo capisce rimane indietro. A livello tecnico tattico c'è qualcosa che torna e che passa di moda. Ma non ho visto grande cambiamenti dal 2009. La società deve essere solida. E questa società lo sarà. Non ci saranno spese pazze, c'è il FPF. Di mercato ne parleremo. C'è tempo. La società è seria e vuole tenere il club per medio lungo temine. La mia storia mi obbliga a non prendere impegni a breve termine. Gattuso? Ci siamo salutati. Ci vedremo a brevissimo. La squadra? Veniamo da due sesti posti. Cercheremo di migliorare la squadra. Sono arrivato oggi. Da qui a fine mercato qualcosa si saprà. Alla base di tutto c'è l'amore verso il calcio e questa squadra. Se c'è una scelta, per me è il Milan o la nazionale. Poi l'amicizia ed il progetto serio hanno fatto che io sia qui. Il nuovo capitano? Ne abbiamo già parlato? Devono essere coinvolte più componenti. Non avendo parlato nè con l'allenatore nè coi giocatori diventa difficile rispondere. Cosa mi bolle dentro? Prima avevo il campo che mi permetteva di essere freddo. Ma sono sempre stato un passionale. Sono qui per imparare e per dare tanto. La mia carriera dirigenziale inizia oggi. Spero che sia lunga e piena di successi. *I rapporti con la curva?* Il rapporto mio coi tifosi è stupendo. Mi amano e me lo hanno sempre dimostrato. Quel che è successo è rimasto lì e non è nei miei pensieri. Non devo ricucire nulla. Sarò giudicato per quello che produrrò. Per me quello che è successo è dimenticato. Non mi aspetto striscioni. Non me li aspettavo nemmeno da giocatore. Ho avuto una carriera molto lunga. Quando ho deciso di chiudere ho cambiato capitolo. Sono sempre stato appassionato di calcio. Ho seguito il Milan. Ora voglio concentrarmi su questo nuovo progetto".
> 
> ...



Secondo me è sincero, non trolla.


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di presentazione di Paolo Maldini, in diretta da Casa Milan. Di seguito, le parole del neo dirigente rossonero:
> 
> Maldini:"Da cosa sono stato convinto? Con Barbara avevamo intavolato un discorso che poi non è andato a buon fine. Anche con la proprietà cinese avevamo parlato ma non siamo riusciti a definire il ruolo. Ora la situazione è diversa. Leo mi ha chiamato e mi ha esposto il progetto. Lo stesso hanno fatto i proprietari. Credo in questo progetto. Adesso che sono dentro sono molto contento. Le persone fanno la differenza. Con Leo sono amico. Condivideremo questa esperienza. Siamo diversi, siamo amici e ci completeremo. Lui mi ha chiamato venti giorni fa. Non abbiamo avuto tanto tempo. Ho incontrato la proprietà a New York. Le cose sono state fatte in modo rapido. Come svolgerò questo ruolo? Il mio carattere è sempre quello. Sono diventato più chiacchierone col tempo. I ruoli sono diversi rispetto a quando ero giocatore. Ma è importante anche quell'esperienza che deve essere ritrasmessa. Progetto e ruolo sono legati. A livello dirigenziale non ho esperienza, il fatto di aver Leo vicino è importante. Ma credo di conoscere la materia e l'ambiente. Leo è stato fondamentale per la scelta di dire sì. *Il mio ruolo? Prima squadra, settore giovanile, mercato, rapporti con l'allenatore. Tutto ciò che fa Leo farò io. Magari faremo le parti del buono e del cattivo. Condivideremo tutta l'area sportiva. *Sento la responsabilità di far tornare il Milan al top. Ma poi c'è la bellezza di tornare nell'ambiente che mi ha fatto crescere. Nel calcio c'è un'evoluzione continua. Chi non lo capisce rimane indietro. A livello tecnico tattico c'è qualcosa che torna e che passa di moda. Ma non ho visto grande cambiamenti dal 2009. La società deve essere solida. E questa società lo sarà. Non ci saranno spese pazze, c'è il FPF. Di mercato ne parleremo. C'è tempo. La società è seria e vuole tenere il club per medio lungo temine. La mia storia mi obbliga a non prendere impegni a breve termine. Gattuso? Ci siamo salutati. Ci vedremo a brevissimo. La squadra? Veniamo da due sesti posti. Cercheremo di migliorare la squadra. Sono arrivato oggi. Da qui a fine mercato qualcosa si saprà. Alla base di tutto c'è l'amore verso il calcio e questa squadra. Se c'è una scelta, per me è il Milan o la nazionale. Poi l'amicizia ed il progetto serio hanno fatto che io sia qui. Il nuovo capitano? Ne abbiamo già parlato? Devono essere coinvolte più componenti. Non avendo parlato nè con l'allenatore nè coi giocatori diventa difficile rispondere. Cosa mi bolle dentro? Prima avevo il campo che mi permetteva di essere freddo. Ma sono sempre stato un passionale. Sono qui per imparare e per dare tanto. La mia carriera dirigenziale inizia oggi. Spero che sia lunga e piena di successi. *I rapporti con la curva?* Il rapporto mio coi tifosi è stupendo. Mi amano e me lo hanno sempre dimostrato. Quel che è successo è rimasto lì e non è nei miei pensieri. Non devo ricucire nulla. Sarò giudicato per quello che produrrò. Per me quello che è successo è dimenticato. Non mi aspetto striscioni. Non me li aspettavo nemmeno da giocatore".
> 
> ...



Ragazzi, adesso lo possiamo dire: è tornato il Milan

Poi vincere o perdere fa parte del gioco ma si può tornare ad essere fieri del nostro Milan

Grazie a tutti, è il momento più bello da Atene


----------



## Jackdvmilan (6 Agosto 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, adesso lo possiamo dire: è tornato il Milan
> 
> Poi vincere o perdere fa parte del gioco ma si può tornare ad essere fieri del nostro Milan
> 
> Grazie a tutti, è il momento più bello da Atene



Già siamo tornati. Ho certa gente al comando ho tutta la pazienza di cui necessitano.


----------



## Aron (6 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di presentazione di Paolo Maldini, in diretta da Casa Milan. Di seguito, le parole del neo dirigente rossonero:
> 
> Maldini:"Da cosa sono stato convinto? Con Barbara avevamo intavolato un discorso che poi non è andato a buon fine. Anche con la proprietà cinese avevamo parlato ma non siamo riusciti a definire il ruolo. Ora la situazione è diversa. Leo mi ha chiamato e mi ha esposto il progetto. Lo stesso hanno fatto i proprietari. Credo in questo progetto. Adesso che sono dentro sono molto contento. Le persone fanno la differenza. Con Leo sono amico. Condivideremo questa esperienza. Siamo diversi, siamo amici e ci completeremo. Lui mi ha chiamato venti giorni fa. Non abbiamo avuto tanto tempo. Ho incontrato la proprietà a New York. Le cose sono state fatte in modo rapido. Come svolgerò questo ruolo? Il mio carattere è sempre quello. Sono diventato più chiacchierone col tempo. I ruoli sono diversi rispetto a quando ero giocatore. Ma è importante anche quell'esperienza che deve essere ritrasmessa. Progetto e ruolo sono legati. A livello dirigenziale non ho esperienza, il fatto di aver Leo vicino è importante. Ma credo di conoscere la materia e l'ambiente. Leo è stato fondamentale per la scelta di dire sì. *Il mio ruolo? Prima squadra, settore giovanile, mercato, rapporti con l'allenatore. Tutto ciò che fa Leo farò io. Magari faremo le parti del buono e del cattivo. Condivideremo tutta l'area sportiva. *Sento la responsabilità di far tornare il Milan al top. Ma poi c'è la bellezza di tornare nell'ambiente che mi ha fatto crescere. Nel calcio c'è un'evoluzione continua. Chi non lo capisce rimane indietro. A livello tecnico tattico c'è qualcosa che torna e che passa di moda. Ma non ho visto grande cambiamenti dal 2009. La società deve essere solida. E questa società lo sarà. Non ci saranno spese pazze, c'è il FPF. Di mercato ne parleremo. C'è tempo. La società è seria e vuole tenere il club per medio lungo temine. La mia storia mi obbliga a non prendere impegni a breve termine. Gattuso? Ci siamo salutati. Ci vedremo a brevissimo. La squadra? Veniamo da due sesti posti. Cercheremo di migliorare la squadra. Sono arrivato oggi. Da qui a fine mercato qualcosa si saprà. Alla base di tutto c'è l'amore verso il calcio e questa squadra. Se c'è una scelta, per me è il Milan o la nazionale. Poi l'amicizia ed il progetto serio hanno fatto che io sia qui. Il nuovo capitano? Ne abbiamo già parlato? Devono essere coinvolte più componenti. Non avendo parlato nè con l'allenatore nè coi giocatori diventa difficile rispondere. Cosa mi bolle dentro? Prima avevo il campo che mi permetteva di essere freddo. Ma sono sempre stato un passionale. Sono qui per imparare e per dare tanto. La mia carriera dirigenziale inizia oggi. Spero che sia lunga e piena di successi. *I rapporti con la curva?* Il rapporto mio coi tifosi è stupendo. Mi amano e me lo hanno sempre dimostrato. Quel che è successo è rimasto lì e non è nei miei pensieri. Non devo ricucire nulla. Sarò giudicato per quello che produrrò. Per me quello che è successo è dimenticato. Non mi aspetto striscioni. Non me li aspettavo nemmeno da giocatore. Ho avuto una carriera molto lunga. Quando ho deciso di chiudere ho cambiato capitolo. Sono sempre stato appassionato di calcio. Ho seguito il Milan. Ora voglio concentrarmi su questo nuovo progetto. Caldara e Romagnoli sono tra i giovani più promettenti. Una coppia da nazionale del futuro. Poi mi ha fatto impressione la parabola di Cutrone. L'ho sempre seguito. Ha una voglia fuori dal comune".
> 
> ...



miii che domandone di Suma


----------



## Raryof (6 Agosto 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Leonardo ha detto che Savic non è fattibile oggi. Spero sia un bluff.



Non l'ho vista come una chiusura, anzi, non ha chiuso per niente.


----------



## admin (6 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di presentazione di Paolo Maldini, in diretta da Casa Milan. Di seguito, le parole del neo dirigente rossonero:
> 
> Maldini:"Da cosa sono stato convinto? Con Barbara avevamo intavolato un discorso che poi non è andato a buon fine. Anche con la proprietà cinese avevamo parlato ma non siamo riusciti a definire il ruolo. Ora la situazione è diversa. Leo mi ha chiamato e mi ha esposto il progetto. Lo stesso hanno fatto i proprietari. Credo in questo progetto. Adesso che sono dentro sono molto contento. Le persone fanno la differenza. Con Leo sono amico. Condivideremo questa esperienza. Siamo diversi, siamo amici e ci completeremo. Lui mi ha chiamato venti giorni fa. Non abbiamo avuto tanto tempo. Ho incontrato la proprietà a New York. Le cose sono state fatte in modo rapido. Come svolgerò questo ruolo? Il mio carattere è sempre quello. Sono diventato più chiacchierone col tempo. I ruoli sono diversi rispetto a quando ero giocatore. Ma è importante anche quell'esperienza che deve essere ritrasmessa. Progetto e ruolo sono legati. A livello dirigenziale non ho esperienza, il fatto di aver Leo vicino è importante. Ma credo di conoscere la materia e l'ambiente. Leo è stato fondamentale per la scelta di dire sì. *Il mio ruolo? Prima squadra, settore giovanile, mercato, rapporti con l'allenatore. Tutto ciò che fa Leo farò io. Magari faremo le parti del buono e del cattivo. Condivideremo tutta l'area sportiva. *Sento la responsabilità di far tornare il Milan al top. Ma poi c'è la bellezza di tornare nell'ambiente che mi ha fatto crescere. Nel calcio c'è un'evoluzione continua. Chi non lo capisce rimane indietro. A livello tecnico tattico c'è qualcosa che torna e che passa di moda. Ma non ho visto grande cambiamenti dal 2009. La società deve essere solida. E questa società lo sarà. Non ci saranno spese pazze, c'è il FPF. Di mercato ne parleremo. C'è tempo. La società è seria e vuole tenere il club per medio lungo temine. La mia storia mi obbliga a non prendere impegni a breve termine. Gattuso? Ci siamo salutati. Ci vedremo a brevissimo. La squadra? Veniamo da due sesti posti. Cercheremo di migliorare la squadra. Sono arrivato oggi. Da qui a fine mercato qualcosa si saprà. Alla base di tutto c'è l'amore verso il calcio e questa squadra. Se c'è una scelta, per me è il Milan o la nazionale. Poi l'amicizia ed il progetto serio hanno fatto che io sia qui. Il nuovo capitano? Ne abbiamo già parlato? Devono essere coinvolte più componenti. Non avendo parlato nè con l'allenatore nè coi giocatori diventa difficile rispondere. Cosa mi bolle dentro? Prima avevo il campo che mi permetteva di essere freddo. Ma sono sempre stato un passionale. Sono qui per imparare e per dare tanto. La mia carriera dirigenziale inizia oggi. Spero che sia lunga e piena di successi. *I rapporti con la curva?* Il rapporto mio coi tifosi è stupendo. Mi amano e me lo hanno sempre dimostrato. Quel che è successo è rimasto lì e non è nei miei pensieri. Non devo ricucire nulla. Sarò giudicato per quello che produrrò. Per me quello che è successo è dimenticato. Non mi aspetto striscioni. Non me li aspettavo nemmeno da giocatore. Ho avuto una carriera molto lunga. Quando ho deciso di chiudere ho cambiato capitolo. Sono sempre stato appassionato di calcio. Ho seguito il Milan. Ora voglio concentrarmi su questo nuovo progetto. Caldara e Romagnoli sono tra i giovani più promettenti. Una coppia da nazionale del futuro. Poi mi ha fatto impressione la parabola di Cutrone. L'ho sempre seguito. Ha una voglia fuori dal comune".
> 
> ...



.


----------



## gabuz (6 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di presentazione di Paolo Maldini, in diretta da Casa Milan. Di seguito, le parole del neo dirigente rossonero:
> 
> Maldini:"Da cosa sono stato convinto? Con Barbara avevamo intavolato un discorso che poi non è andato a buon fine. Anche con la proprietà cinese avevamo parlato ma non siamo riusciti a definire il ruolo. Ora la situazione è diversa. Leo mi ha chiamato e mi ha esposto il progetto. Lo stesso hanno fatto i proprietari. Credo in questo progetto. Adesso che sono dentro sono molto contento. Le persone fanno la differenza. Con Leo sono amico. Condivideremo questa esperienza. Siamo diversi, siamo amici e ci completeremo. Lui mi ha chiamato venti giorni fa. Non abbiamo avuto tanto tempo. Ho incontrato la proprietà a New York. Le cose sono state fatte in modo rapido. Come svolgerò questo ruolo? Il mio carattere è sempre quello. Sono diventato più chiacchierone col tempo. I ruoli sono diversi rispetto a quando ero giocatore. Ma è importante anche quell'esperienza che deve essere ritrasmessa. Progetto e ruolo sono legati. A livello dirigenziale non ho esperienza, il fatto di aver Leo vicino è importante. Ma credo di conoscere la materia e l'ambiente. Leo è stato fondamentale per la scelta di dire sì. *Il mio ruolo? Prima squadra, settore giovanile, mercato, rapporti con l'allenatore. Tutto ciò che fa Leo farò io. Magari faremo le parti del buono e del cattivo. Condivideremo tutta l'area sportiva. *Sento la responsabilità di far tornare il Milan al top. Ma poi c'è la bellezza di tornare nell'ambiente che mi ha fatto crescere. Nel calcio c'è un'evoluzione continua. Chi non lo capisce rimane indietro. A livello tecnico tattico c'è qualcosa che torna e che passa di moda. Ma non ho visto grande cambiamenti dal 2009. La società deve essere solida. E questa società lo sarà. Non ci saranno spese pazze, c'è il FPF. Di mercato ne parleremo. C'è tempo. La società è seria e vuole tenere il club per medio lungo temine. La mia storia mi obbliga a non prendere impegni a breve termine. Gattuso? Ci siamo salutati. Ci vedremo a brevissimo. La squadra? Veniamo da due sesti posti. Cercheremo di migliorare la squadra. Sono arrivato oggi. Da qui a fine mercato qualcosa si saprà. Alla base di tutto c'è l'amore verso il calcio e questa squadra. Se c'è una scelta, per me è il Milan o la nazionale. Poi l'amicizia ed il progetto serio hanno fatto che io sia qui. Il nuovo capitano? Ne abbiamo già parlato? Devono essere coinvolte più componenti. Non avendo parlato nè con l'allenatore nè coi giocatori diventa difficile rispondere. Cosa mi bolle dentro? Prima avevo il campo che mi permetteva di essere freddo. Ma sono sempre stato un passionale. Sono qui per imparare e per dare tanto. La mia carriera dirigenziale inizia oggi. Spero che sia lunga e piena di successi. *I rapporti con la curva?* Il rapporto mio coi tifosi è stupendo. Mi amano e me lo hanno sempre dimostrato. Quel che è successo è rimasto lì e non è nei miei pensieri. Non devo ricucire nulla. Sarò giudicato per quello che produrrò. Per me quello che è successo è dimenticato. Non mi aspetto striscioni. Non me li aspettavo nemmeno da giocatore. Ho avuto una carriera molto lunga. Quando ho deciso di chiudere ho cambiato capitolo. Sono sempre stato appassionato di calcio. Ho seguito il Milan. Ora voglio concentrarmi su questo nuovo progetto. Caldara e Romagnoli sono tra i giovani più promettenti. Una coppia da nazionale del futuro. Poi mi ha fatto impressione la parabola di Cutrone. L'ho sempre seguito. Ha una voglia fuori dal comune".
> 
> ...



Chiusura su Milinkovic, conferma di Gattuso... prevedo suicidi di massa


----------



## Boomer (6 Agosto 2018)

Leonardo : non ho INSTAGRAM 

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## Devil man (6 Agosto 2018)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Chiusura su Milinkovic, conferma di Gattuso... prevedo suicidi di massa



dove ci si butta??


----------



## GP7 (6 Agosto 2018)

Suso da questa risposta secondo me parte..


----------



## Aron (6 Agosto 2018)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Leonardo : non ho INSTAGRAM
> 
> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH



meraviglioso


----------



## gabuz (6 Agosto 2018)

Devil man ha scritto:


> dove ci si butta??



Naviglio, of course


----------



## Raryof (6 Agosto 2018)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Leonardo : non ho INSTAGRAM
> 
> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH



E poi ci porta SMS.
Sarebbe un mito.


----------



## gabuz (6 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di presentazione di Paolo Maldini, in diretta da Casa Milan. Di seguito, le parole del neo dirigente rossonero:
> 
> Maldini:"Da cosa sono stato convinto? Con Barbara avevamo intavolato un discorso che poi non è andato a buon fine. Anche con la proprietà cinese avevamo parlato ma non siamo riusciti a definire il ruolo. Ora la situazione è diversa. Leo mi ha chiamato e mi ha esposto il progetto. Lo stesso hanno fatto i proprietari. Credo in questo progetto. Adesso che sono dentro sono molto contento. Le persone fanno la differenza. Con Leo sono amico. Condivideremo questa esperienza. Siamo diversi, siamo amici e ci completeremo. Lui mi ha chiamato venti giorni fa. Non abbiamo avuto tanto tempo. Ho incontrato la proprietà a New York. Le cose sono state fatte in modo rapido. Come svolgerò questo ruolo? Il mio carattere è sempre quello. Sono diventato più chiacchierone col tempo. I ruoli sono diversi rispetto a quando ero giocatore. Ma è importante anche quell'esperienza che deve essere ritrasmessa. Progetto e ruolo sono legati. A livello dirigenziale non ho esperienza, il fatto di aver Leo vicino è importante. Ma credo di conoscere la materia e l'ambiente. Leo è stato fondamentale per la scelta di dire sì. *Il mio ruolo? Prima squadra, settore giovanile, mercato, rapporti con l'allenatore. Tutto ciò che fa Leo farò io. Magari faremo le parti del buono e del cattivo. Condivideremo tutta l'area sportiva. *Sento la responsabilità di far tornare il Milan al top. Ma poi c'è la bellezza di tornare nell'ambiente che mi ha fatto crescere. Nel calcio c'è un'evoluzione continua. Chi non lo capisce rimane indietro. A livello tecnico tattico c'è qualcosa che torna e che passa di moda. Ma non ho visto grande cambiamenti dal 2009. La società deve essere solida. E questa società lo sarà. Non ci saranno spese pazze, c'è il FPF. Di mercato ne parleremo. C'è tempo. La società è seria e vuole tenere il club per medio lungo temine. La mia storia mi obbliga a non prendere impegni a breve termine. Gattuso? Ci siamo salutati. Ci vedremo a brevissimo. La squadra? Veniamo da due sesti posti. Cercheremo di migliorare la squadra. Sono arrivato oggi. Da qui a fine mercato qualcosa si saprà. Alla base di tutto c'è l'amore verso il calcio e questa squadra. Se c'è una scelta, per me è il Milan o la nazionale. Poi l'amicizia ed il progetto serio hanno fatto che io sia qui. Il nuovo capitano? Ne abbiamo già parlato? Devono essere coinvolte più componenti. Non avendo parlato nè con l'allenatore nè coi giocatori diventa difficile rispondere. Cosa mi bolle dentro? Prima avevo il campo che mi permetteva di essere freddo. Ma sono sempre stato un passionale. Sono qui per imparare e per dare tanto. La mia carriera dirigenziale inizia oggi. Spero che sia lunga e piena di successi. *I rapporti con la curva?* Il rapporto mio coi tifosi è stupendo. Mi amano e me lo hanno sempre dimostrato. Quel che è successo è rimasto lì e non è nei miei pensieri. Non devo ricucire nulla. Sarò giudicato per quello che produrrò. Per me quello che è successo è dimenticato. Non mi aspetto striscioni. Non me li aspettavo nemmeno da giocatore. Ho avuto una carriera molto lunga. Quando ho deciso di chiudere ho cambiato capitolo. Sono sempre stato appassionato di calcio. Ho seguito il Milan. Ora voglio concentrarmi su questo nuovo progetto. Caldara e Romagnoli sono tra i giovani più promettenti. Una coppia da nazionale del futuro. Poi mi ha fatto impressione la parabola di Cutrone. L'ho sempre seguito. Ha una voglia fuori dal comune. Settore giovanile? Sarò un argomento dei prossimi giorni. Il Milan ha fatto sempre bene con i giovani. Ma si può sempre migliorare. Qualche similitudine tra la difesa del Milan e quella di oggi? Qualche similitudine c'è. Il gruppo italiano sarà importante. Sanno cosa vuol dire il Milan e sarà importante".
> 
> ...



La linea difensiva più forte di sempre  
BBC, CNN, ESPN Muti!!


----------



## Aron (6 Agosto 2018)

Kaka in società


----------



## Raryof (6 Agosto 2018)

Ce n'è un'altra bella detta prima?
Milinkovic Savic?
"CHI?" e risata.
Da screenare se si farà.


----------



## malos (6 Agosto 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Kaka in società



Aggratis


----------



## Boomer (6 Agosto 2018)

E qualcuno contestava Leonardo come dirigente?


----------



## Lambro (6 Agosto 2018)

Kakà in società !!!!!


----------



## admin (6 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di presentazione di Paolo Maldini, in diretta da Casa Milan. Di seguito, le parole del neo dirigente rossonero:
> 
> Maldini:"Da cosa sono stato convinto? Con Barbara avevamo intavolato un discorso che poi non è andato a buon fine. Anche con la proprietà cinese avevamo parlato ma non siamo riusciti a definire il ruolo. Ora la situazione è diversa. Leo mi ha chiamato e mi ha esposto il progetto. Lo stesso hanno fatto i proprietari. Credo in questo progetto. Adesso che sono dentro sono molto contento. Le persone fanno la differenza. Con Leo sono amico. Condivideremo questa esperienza. Siamo diversi, siamo amici e ci completeremo. Lui mi ha chiamato venti giorni fa. Non abbiamo avuto tanto tempo. Ho incontrato la proprietà a New York. Le cose sono state fatte in modo rapido. Come svolgerò questo ruolo? Il mio carattere è sempre quello. Sono diventato più chiacchierone col tempo. I ruoli sono diversi rispetto a quando ero giocatore. Ma è importante anche quell'esperienza che deve essere ritrasmessa. Progetto e ruolo sono legati. A livello dirigenziale non ho esperienza, il fatto di aver Leo vicino è importante. Ma credo di conoscere la materia e l'ambiente. Leo è stato fondamentale per la scelta di dire sì. *Il mio ruolo? Prima squadra, settore giovanile, mercato, rapporti con l'allenatore. Tutto ciò che fa Leo farò io. Magari faremo le parti del buono e del cattivo. Condivideremo tutta l'area sportiva. *Sento la responsabilità di far tornare il Milan al top. Ma poi c'è la bellezza di tornare nell'ambiente che mi ha fatto crescere. Nel calcio c'è un'evoluzione continua. Chi non lo capisce rimane indietro. A livello tecnico tattico c'è qualcosa che torna e che passa di moda. Ma non ho visto grande cambiamenti dal 2009. La società deve essere solida. E questa società lo sarà. Non ci saranno spese pazze, c'è il FPF. Di mercato ne parleremo. C'è tempo. La società è seria e vuole tenere il club per medio lungo temine. La mia storia mi obbliga a non prendere impegni a breve termine. Gattuso? Ci siamo salutati. Ci vedremo a brevissimo. La squadra? Veniamo da due sesti posti. Cercheremo di migliorare la squadra. Sono arrivato oggi. Da qui a fine mercato qualcosa si saprà. Alla base di tutto c'è l'amore verso il calcio e questa squadra. Se c'è una scelta, per me è il Milan o la nazionale. Poi l'amicizia ed il progetto serio hanno fatto che io sia qui. Il nuovo capitano? Ne abbiamo già parlato? Devono essere coinvolte più componenti. Non avendo parlato nè con l'allenatore nè coi giocatori diventa difficile rispondere. Cosa mi bolle dentro? Prima avevo il campo che mi permetteva di essere freddo. Ma sono sempre stato un passionale. Sono qui per imparare e per dare tanto. La mia carriera dirigenziale inizia oggi. Spero che sia lunga e piena di successi. *I rapporti con la curva?* Il rapporto mio coi tifosi è stupendo. Mi amano e me lo hanno sempre dimostrato. Quel che è successo è rimasto lì e non è nei miei pensieri. Non devo ricucire nulla. Sarò giudicato per quello che produrrò. Per me quello che è successo è dimenticato. Non mi aspetto striscioni. Non me li aspettavo nemmeno da giocatore. Ho avuto una carriera molto lunga. Quando ho deciso di chiudere ho cambiato capitolo. Sono sempre stato appassionato di calcio. Ho seguito il Milan. Ora voglio concentrarmi su questo nuovo progetto. Caldara e Romagnoli sono tra i giovani più promettenti. Una coppia da nazionale del futuro. Poi mi ha fatto impressione la parabola di Cutrone. L'ho sempre seguito. Ha una voglia fuori dal comune".
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Raryof (6 Agosto 2018)

Boomer ha scritto:


> E qualcuno contestava Leonardo come dirigente?



Dai è il top, è simpatico da piegarsi dal ridere.
Questa è una coppia top, si nota una sintonia pazzesca.


----------



## Aron (6 Agosto 2018)

malos ha scritto:


> Aggratis



Ottimo modo per rispettare il FPF


----------



## Jackdvmilan (6 Agosto 2018)

Discorso Conte direi non chiuso, CHIUSISSIMO.


----------



## admin (6 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di presentazione di Paolo Maldini, in diretta da Casa Milan. Di seguito, le parole del neo dirigente rossonero:
> 
> Maldini:"Da cosa sono stato convinto? Con Barbara avevamo intavolato un discorso che poi non è andato a buon fine. Anche con la proprietà cinese avevamo parlato ma non siamo riusciti a definire il ruolo. Ora la situazione è diversa. Leo mi ha chiamato e mi ha esposto il progetto. Lo stesso hanno fatto i proprietari. Credo in questo progetto. Adesso che sono dentro sono molto contento. Le persone fanno la differenza. Con Leo sono amico. Condivideremo questa esperienza. Siamo diversi, siamo amici e ci completeremo. Lui mi ha chiamato venti giorni fa. Non abbiamo avuto tanto tempo. Ho incontrato la proprietà a New York. Le cose sono state fatte in modo rapido. Come svolgerò questo ruolo? Il mio carattere è sempre quello. Sono diventato più chiacchierone col tempo. I ruoli sono diversi rispetto a quando ero giocatore. Ma è importante anche quell'esperienza che deve essere ritrasmessa. Progetto e ruolo sono legati. A livello dirigenziale non ho esperienza, il fatto di aver Leo vicino è importante. Ma credo di conoscere la materia e l'ambiente. Leo è stato fondamentale per la scelta di dire sì. *Il mio ruolo? Prima squadra, settore giovanile, mercato, rapporti con l'allenatore. Tutto ciò che fa Leo farò io. Magari faremo le parti del buono e del cattivo. Condivideremo tutta l'area sportiva. *Sento la responsabilità di far tornare il Milan al top. Ma poi c'è la bellezza di tornare nell'ambiente che mi ha fatto crescere. Nel calcio c'è un'evoluzione continua. Chi non lo capisce rimane indietro. A livello tecnico tattico c'è qualcosa che torna e che passa di moda. Ma non ho visto grande cambiamenti dal 2009. La società deve essere solida. E questa società lo sarà. Non ci saranno spese pazze, c'è il FPF. Di mercato ne parleremo. C'è tempo. La società è seria e vuole tenere il club per medio lungo temine. La mia storia mi obbliga a non prendere impegni a breve termine. Gattuso? Ci siamo salutati. Ci vedremo a brevissimo. La squadra? Veniamo da due sesti posti. Cercheremo di migliorare la squadra. Sono arrivato oggi. Da qui a fine mercato qualcosa si saprà. Alla base di tutto c'è l'amore verso il calcio e questa squadra. Se c'è una scelta, per me è il Milan o la nazionale. Poi l'amicizia ed il progetto serio hanno fatto che io sia qui. Il nuovo capitano? Ne abbiamo già parlato? Devono essere coinvolte più componenti. Non avendo parlato nè con l'allenatore nè coi giocatori diventa difficile rispondere. Cosa mi bolle dentro? Prima avevo il campo che mi permetteva di essere freddo. Ma sono sempre stato un passionale. Sono qui per imparare e per dare tanto. La mia carriera dirigenziale inizia oggi. Spero che sia lunga e piena di successi. *I rapporti con la curva?* Il rapporto mio coi tifosi è stupendo. Mi amano e me lo hanno sempre dimostrato. Quel che è successo è rimasto lì e non è nei miei pensieri. Non devo ricucire nulla. Sarò giudicato per quello che produrrò. Per me quello che è successo è dimenticato. Non mi aspetto striscioni. Non me li aspettavo nemmeno da giocatore. Ho avuto una carriera molto lunga. Quando ho deciso di chiudere ho cambiato capitolo. Sono sempre stato appassionato di calcio. Ho seguito il Milan. Ora voglio concentrarmi su questo nuovo progetto. Caldara e Romagnoli sono tra i giovani più promettenti. Una coppia da nazionale del futuro. Poi mi ha fatto impressione la parabola di Cutrone. L'ho sempre seguito. Ha una voglia fuori dal comune. Cosa dirò a Gattuso, che non sembrava molto sereno? Gattuso non è mai sereno. Non lo avete ancora capito? Ci siamo noi per renderlo sereno. La sua conferma non è stata mai messa in discussione. Ha fatto benissimo l'anno scorso. Trasmette sempre grandi valori soprattutto ai giovani. Poi, ciò che ci diremo dipenderà anche dalle sue richieste".
> 
> ...



.


----------



## malos (6 Agosto 2018)

Anche esteticamente rispetto ai cessi di prima siamo al top


----------



## 1972 (6 Agosto 2018)

tutto ok, adesso che la favola e' finita col lieto fine metteteve a lavura'. dajeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Mika (6 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di presentazione di Paolo Maldini, in diretta da Casa Milan. Di seguito, le parole del neo dirigente rossonero:
> 
> Maldini:"Da cosa sono stato convinto? Con Barbara avevamo intavolato un discorso che poi non è andato a buon fine. Anche con la proprietà cinese avevamo parlato ma non siamo riusciti a definire il ruolo. Ora la situazione è diversa. Leo mi ha chiamato e mi ha esposto il progetto. Lo stesso hanno fatto i proprietari. Credo in questo progetto. Adesso che sono dentro sono molto contento. Le persone fanno la differenza. Con Leo sono amico. Condivideremo questa esperienza. Siamo diversi, siamo amici e ci completeremo. Lui mi ha chiamato venti giorni fa. Non abbiamo avuto tanto tempo. Ho incontrato la proprietà a New York. Le cose sono state fatte in modo rapido. Come svolgerò questo ruolo? Il mio carattere è sempre quello. Sono diventato più chiacchierone col tempo. I ruoli sono diversi rispetto a quando ero giocatore. Ma è importante anche quell'esperienza che deve essere ritrasmessa. Progetto e ruolo sono legati. A livello dirigenziale non ho esperienza, il fatto di aver Leo vicino è importante. Ma credo di conoscere la materia e l'ambiente. Leo è stato fondamentale per la scelta di dire sì. *Il mio ruolo? Prima squadra, settore giovanile, mercato, rapporti con l'allenatore. Tutto ciò che fa Leo farò io. Magari faremo le parti del buono e del cattivo. Condivideremo tutta l'area sportiva. *Sento la responsabilità di far tornare il Milan al top. Ma poi c'è la bellezza di tornare nell'ambiente che mi ha fatto crescere. Nel calcio c'è un'evoluzione continua. Chi non lo capisce rimane indietro. A livello tecnico tattico c'è qualcosa che torna e che passa di moda. Ma non ho visto grande cambiamenti dal 2009. La società deve essere solida. E questa società lo sarà. Non ci saranno spese pazze, c'è il FPF. Di mercato ne parleremo. C'è tempo. La società è seria e vuole tenere il club per medio lungo temine. La mia storia mi obbliga a non prendere impegni a breve termine. Gattuso? Ci siamo salutati. Ci vedremo a brevissimo. La squadra? Veniamo da due sesti posti. Cercheremo di migliorare la squadra. Sono arrivato oggi. Da qui a fine mercato qualcosa si saprà. Alla base di tutto c'è l'amore verso il calcio e questa squadra. Se c'è una scelta, per me è il Milan o la nazionale. Poi l'amicizia ed il progetto serio hanno fatto che io sia qui. Il nuovo capitano? Ne abbiamo già parlato? Devono essere coinvolte più componenti. Non avendo parlato nè con l'allenatore nè coi giocatori diventa difficile rispondere. Cosa mi bolle dentro? Prima avevo il campo che mi permetteva di essere freddo. Ma sono sempre stato un passionale. Sono qui per imparare e per dare tanto. La mia carriera dirigenziale inizia oggi. Spero che sia lunga e piena di successi. *I rapporti con la curva?* Il rapporto mio coi tifosi è stupendo. Mi amano e me lo hanno sempre dimostrato. Quel che è successo è rimasto lì e non è nei miei pensieri. Non devo ricucire nulla. Sarò giudicato per quello che produrrò. Per me quello che è successo è dimenticato. Non mi aspetto striscioni. Non me li aspettavo nemmeno da giocatore. Ho avuto una carriera molto lunga. Quando ho deciso di chiudere ho cambiato capitolo. Sono sempre stato appassionato di calcio. Ho seguito il Milan. Ora voglio concentrarmi su questo nuovo progetto. Caldara e Romagnoli sono tra i giovani più promettenti. Una coppia da nazionale del futuro. Poi mi ha fatto impressione la parabola di Cutrone. L'ho sempre seguito. Ha una voglia fuori dal comune. Cosa dirò a Gattuso, che non sembrava molto sereno? Gattuso non è mai sereno. Non lo avete ancora capito? Ci siamo noi per renderlo sereno. La sua conferma non è stata mai messa in discussione. Ha fatto benissimo l'anno scorso. Trasmette sempre grandi valori soprattutto ai giovani. Poi, ciò che ci diremo dipenderà anche dalle sue richieste".
> 
> ...



Conferenza di livello altissimo, pazzesca. Si sono portati a spasso tutta la sala stampa.


----------



## mark (6 Agosto 2018)

Secondo me Leo diceva la verità quando ha detto che il top player non arriverà, dobbiamo stare più con i piedi per terra.. detto questo grande Paolo e forza Milan


----------



## Devil man (6 Agosto 2018)

Oggi non ci è concesso sognare. Tempo fa dissi che avrei preso lui se fosse stato un dirigente. Oggi non è fattibile. Kalinic all'Atletico Madrid? Ci siamo quasi. Nella parte sportiva ci saremo io Paolo e Gattuso. Tutti e tre abbiamo condiviso tante cose. Questo triangolo può essere una cosa bella da vivere. Speriamo porti risultati. * L'obiettivo è quello di tornare a far alzare a Paolo un pò di Champions. Ma ci vuole pazienza. Dopo tanti cicli vincenti, un momento di pausa è normale. Il Real Madrid è stato molti più anni senza vincere. Ci vuole un pò di pazienza. ".*

frecciatina alla Juventus?????  grandissimo troll face


----------



## Aron (6 Agosto 2018)

mark ha scritto:


> Secondo me Leo diceva la verità quando ha detto che il top player non arriverà, dobbiamo stare più con i piedi per terra.. detto questo grande Paolo e forza Milan



Higuain è un top...


----------



## Jackdvmilan (6 Agosto 2018)

mark ha scritto:


> Secondo me Leo diceva la verità quando ha detto che il top player non arriverà, dobbiamo stare più con i piedi per terra.. detto questo grande Paolo e forza Milan



Io già con Gonzalo non mi lamento...ne servirebbe pure uno a centrocampo, qualcosa faranno, ma già il pipita è tantissima roba


----------



## Aron (6 Agosto 2018)

Mika ha scritto:


> Conferenza di livello altissimo, pazzesca. Si sono portati a spasso tutta la sala stampa.



Li abbiamo solo noi. Nessuno vanta un duo simile


----------



## Djerry (6 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di presentazione di Paolo Maldini, in diretta da Casa Milan. Di seguito, le parole del neo dirigente rossonero:
> 
> Maldini:"Da cosa sono stato convinto? Con Barbara avevamo intavolato un discorso che poi non è andato a buon fine. Anche con la proprietà cinese avevamo parlato ma non siamo riusciti a definire il ruolo. Ora la situazione è diversa. Leo mi ha chiamato e mi ha esposto il progetto. Lo stesso hanno fatto i proprietari. Credo in questo progetto. Adesso che sono dentro sono molto contento. Le persone fanno la differenza. Con Leo sono amico. Condivideremo questa esperienza. Siamo diversi, siamo amici e ci completeremo. Lui mi ha chiamato venti giorni fa. Non abbiamo avuto tanto tempo. Ho incontrato la proprietà a New York. Le cose sono state fatte in modo rapido. Come svolgerò questo ruolo? Il mio carattere è sempre quello. Sono diventato più chiacchierone col tempo. I ruoli sono diversi rispetto a quando ero giocatore. Ma è importante anche quell'esperienza che deve essere ritrasmessa. Progetto e ruolo sono legati. A livello dirigenziale non ho esperienza, il fatto di aver Leo vicino è importante. Ma credo di conoscere la materia e l'ambiente. Leo è stato fondamentale per la scelta di dire sì. *Il mio ruolo? Prima squadra, settore giovanile, mercato, rapporti con l'allenatore. Tutto ciò che fa Leo farò io. Magari faremo le parti del buono e del cattivo. Condivideremo tutta l'area sportiva. *Sento la responsabilità di far tornare il Milan al top. Ma poi c'è la bellezza di tornare nell'ambiente che mi ha fatto crescere. Nel calcio c'è un'evoluzione continua. Chi non lo capisce rimane indietro. A livello tecnico tattico c'è qualcosa che torna e che passa di moda. Ma non ho visto grande cambiamenti dal 2009. La società deve essere solida. E questa società lo sarà. Non ci saranno spese pazze, c'è il FPF. Di mercato ne parleremo. C'è tempo. La società è seria e vuole tenere il club per medio lungo temine. La mia storia mi obbliga a non prendere impegni a breve termine. Gattuso? Ci siamo salutati. Ci vedremo a brevissimo. La squadra? Veniamo da due sesti posti. Cercheremo di migliorare la squadra. Sono arrivato oggi. Da qui a fine mercato qualcosa si saprà. Alla base di tutto c'è l'amore verso il calcio e questa squadra. Se c'è una scelta, per me è il Milan o la nazionale. Poi l'amicizia ed il progetto serio hanno fatto che io sia qui. Il nuovo capitano? Ne abbiamo già parlato? Devono essere coinvolte più componenti. Non avendo parlato nè con l'allenatore nè coi giocatori diventa difficile rispondere. Cosa mi bolle dentro? Prima avevo il campo che mi permetteva di essere freddo. Ma sono sempre stato un passionale. Sono qui per imparare e per dare tanto. La mia carriera dirigenziale inizia oggi. Spero che sia lunga e piena di successi. *I rapporti con la curva?* Il rapporto mio coi tifosi è stupendo. Mi amano e me lo hanno sempre dimostrato. Quel che è successo è rimasto lì e non è nei miei pensieri. Non devo ricucire nulla. Sarò giudicato per quello che produrrò. Per me quello che è successo è dimenticato. Non mi aspetto striscioni. Non me li aspettavo nemmeno da giocatore. Ho avuto una carriera molto lunga. Quando ho deciso di chiudere ho cambiato capitolo. Sono sempre stato appassionato di calcio. Ho seguito il Milan. Ora voglio concentrarmi su questo nuovo progetto. Caldara e Romagnoli sono tra i giovani più promettenti. Una coppia da nazionale del futuro. Poi mi ha fatto impressione la parabola di Cutrone. L'ho sempre seguito. Ha una voglia fuori dal comune. Cosa dirò a Gattuso, che non sembrava molto sereno? Gattuso non è mai sereno. Non lo avete ancora capito? Ci siamo noi per renderlo sereno. La sua conferma non è stata mai messa in discussione. Ha fatto benissimo l'anno scorso. Trasmette sempre grandi valori soprattutto ai giovani. Poi, ciò che ci diremo dipenderà anche dalle sue richieste".
> 
> ...



Questi 45 minuti sono la più grande energia per rilanciare la passione per questi colori a prescindere da acquisti, cessioni, bilanci, prestazioni.

Che non vuol dire che non si dovrà essere critici nelle varie operazioni o nelle varie scelte, o che non ci saranno errori, ma vuol dire che sarà sempre garantita la buonafede, la forma, la professionalità, la lealtà e la passione.

Si può dire tutto, ma da oggi sappiamo che lo scopo di tutti è lavorare per il Milan e riportarlo dove deve stare, ed a farlo sono figure del genere.

Il percorso diventa secondario, perché è una conseguenza naturale.


----------



## Wetter (6 Agosto 2018)

Grande Paolo,se penso a come eravamo ridotti un mese fa mi viene da piangere.E' avvenuto un mezzo miracolo


----------



## arcanum (6 Agosto 2018)

Non era una sala stampa, era una chiesa!

Maldini ha un'aura santa


----------



## Mika (6 Agosto 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Questi 45 minuti sono la più grande energia per rilanciare la passione per questi colori a prescindere da acquisti, cessioni, bilanci, prestazioni.
> 
> Che non vuol dire che non si dovrà essere critici nelle varie operazioni o nelle varie scelte, o che non ci saranno errori, ma vuol dire che sarà sempre garantita la buonafede, la forma, la professionalità e la passione.
> 
> ...



Esatto. Come dice un vecchio detto "Solo chi non lavora non commette errori".


----------



## Aron (6 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di presentazione di Paolo Maldini, in diretta da Casa Milan. Di seguito, le parole del neo dirigente rossonero:
> 
> Maldini:"Da cosa sono stato convinto? Con Barbara avevamo intavolato un discorso che poi non è andato a buon fine. Anche con la proprietà cinese avevamo parlato ma non siamo riusciti a definire il ruolo. Ora la situazione è diversa. Leo mi ha chiamato e mi ha esposto il progetto. Lo stesso hanno fatto i proprietari. Credo in questo progetto. Adesso che sono dentro sono molto contento. Le persone fanno la differenza. Con Leo sono amico. Condivideremo questa esperienza. Siamo diversi, siamo amici e ci completeremo. Lui mi ha chiamato venti giorni fa. Non abbiamo avuto tanto tempo. Ho incontrato la proprietà a New York. Le cose sono state fatte in modo rapido. Come svolgerò questo ruolo? Il mio carattere è sempre quello. Sono diventato più chiacchierone col tempo. I ruoli sono diversi rispetto a quando ero giocatore. Ma è importante anche quell'esperienza che deve essere ritrasmessa. Progetto e ruolo sono legati. A livello dirigenziale non ho esperienza, il fatto di aver Leo vicino è importante. Ma credo di conoscere la materia e l'ambiente. Leo è stato fondamentale per la scelta di dire sì. *Il mio ruolo? Prima squadra, settore giovanile, mercato, rapporti con l'allenatore. Tutto ciò che fa Leo farò io. Magari faremo le parti del buono e del cattivo. Condivideremo tutta l'area sportiva. *Sento la responsabilità di far tornare il Milan al top. Ma poi c'è la bellezza di tornare nell'ambiente che mi ha fatto crescere. Nel calcio c'è un'evoluzione continua. Chi non lo capisce rimane indietro. A livello tecnico tattico c'è qualcosa che torna e che passa di moda. Ma non ho visto grande cambiamenti dal 2009. La società deve essere solida. E questa società lo sarà. Non ci saranno spese pazze, c'è il FPF. Di mercato ne parleremo. C'è tempo. La società è seria e vuole tenere il club per medio lungo temine. La mia storia mi obbliga a non prendere impegni a breve termine. Gattuso? Ci siamo salutati. Ci vedremo a brevissimo. La squadra? Veniamo da due sesti posti. Cercheremo di migliorare la squadra. Sono arrivato oggi. Da qui a fine mercato qualcosa si saprà. Alla base di tutto c'è l'amore verso il calcio e questa squadra. Se c'è una scelta, per me è il Milan o la nazionale. Poi l'amicizia ed il progetto serio hanno fatto che io sia qui. Il nuovo capitano? Ne abbiamo già parlato? Devono essere coinvolte più componenti. Non avendo parlato nè con l'allenatore nè coi giocatori diventa difficile rispondere. Cosa mi bolle dentro? Prima avevo il campo che mi permetteva di essere freddo. Ma sono sempre stato un passionale. Sono qui per imparare e per dare tanto. La mia carriera dirigenziale inizia oggi. Spero che sia lunga e piena di successi. *I rapporti con la curva?* Il rapporto mio coi tifosi è stupendo. Mi amano e me lo hanno sempre dimostrato. Quel che è successo è rimasto lì e non è nei miei pensieri. Non devo ricucire nulla. Sarò giudicato per quello che produrrò. Per me quello che è successo è dimenticato. Non mi aspetto striscioni. Non me li aspettavo nemmeno da giocatore. Ho avuto una carriera molto lunga. Quando ho deciso di chiudere ho cambiato capitolo. Sono sempre stato appassionato di calcio. Ho seguito il Milan. Ora voglio concentrarmi su questo nuovo progetto. Caldara e Romagnoli sono tra i giovani più promettenti. Una coppia da nazionale del futuro. Poi mi ha fatto impressione la parabola di Cutrone. L'ho sempre seguito. Ha una voglia fuori dal comune. Cosa dirò a Gattuso, che non sembrava molto sereno? Gattuso non è mai sereno. Non lo avete ancora capito? Ci siamo noi per renderlo sereno. La sua conferma non è stata mai messa in discussione. Ha fatto benissimo l'anno scorso. Trasmette sempre grandi valori soprattutto ai giovani. Poi, ciò che ci diremo dipenderà anche dalle sue richieste".
> 
> ...



Il carisma che trasmettono mette i brividi


----------



## Ragnet_7 (6 Agosto 2018)

Mamma mia che conferenza. I brividi. Leonardo li porta tutti a spasso è assolutamente incredibile. Maldini senza urlare è di un carisma abbagliante.

Per me con Savic non trolla. Veramente è impossibile e lo pensavo già prima di questa conferenza. Ha detto anche che per Rabiot non c'è stato nulla. 

In pratica hanno inventato sti giorni.


----------



## mark (6 Agosto 2018)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Io già con Gonzalo non mi lamento...ne servirebbe pure uno a centrocampo, qualcosa faranno, ma già il pipita è tantissima roba





Aron ha scritto:


> Higuain è un top...



Higuain é un top assolutamente si, ma é arrivato in condizioni molto particolari e va benissimo così.. a centrocampo sicuramente faranno qualcosa, ma io resterei con i piedi per terra..


----------



## cris (6 Agosto 2018)

Dopo questa conferenza, sono tranquillo. Sono stati in grado di togliermi ogni dubbio su chiunque, Gattuso compreso. 
Ragazzi, possiamo stare tranquilli, verrà fatto il bene del milan da milanisti veri, che hanno il rosso ed il nero nel DNA.

La sola loro presenza , farà cambiare completamente l'appeal del milan in fase di calciomercato.


----------



## luigi61 (6 Agosto 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Questi 45 minuti sono la più grande energia per rilanciare la passione per questi colori a prescindere da acquisti, cessioni, bilanci, prestazioni.
> 
> Che non vuol dire che non si dovrà essere critici nelle varie operazioni o nelle varie scelte, o che non ci saranno errori, ma vuol dire che sarà sempre garantita la buonafede, la forma, la professionalità e la passione.
> 
> ...


Concordo, ci saranno errori come è umano che sia, si potrà dissentire ma sempre nella CERTEZZA che qualsiasi decisione sarà prese SOLO e soltanto nell'interesse PRIMARIO del Milan
EMOZIONANTE


----------



## Chrissonero (6 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di presentazione di Paolo Maldini, in diretta da Casa Milan. Di seguito, le parole del neo dirigente rossonero:
> 
> Maldini:"Da cosa sono stato convinto? Con Barbara avevamo intavolato un discorso che poi non è andato a buon fine. Anche con la proprietà cinese avevamo parlato ma non siamo riusciti a definire il ruolo. Ora la situazione è diversa. Leo mi ha chiamato e mi ha esposto il progetto. Lo stesso hanno fatto i proprietari. Credo in questo progetto. Adesso che sono dentro sono molto contento. Le persone fanno la differenza. Con Leo sono amico. Condivideremo questa esperienza. Siamo diversi, siamo amici e ci completeremo. Lui mi ha chiamato venti giorni fa. Non abbiamo avuto tanto tempo. Ho incontrato la proprietà a New York. Le cose sono state fatte in modo rapido. Come svolgerò questo ruolo? Il mio carattere è sempre quello. Sono diventato più chiacchierone col tempo. I ruoli sono diversi rispetto a quando ero giocatore. Ma è importante anche quell'esperienza che deve essere ritrasmessa. Progetto e ruolo sono legati. A livello dirigenziale non ho esperienza, il fatto di aver Leo vicino è importante. Ma credo di conoscere la materia e l'ambiente. Leo è stato fondamentale per la scelta di dire sì. *Il mio ruolo? Prima squadra, settore giovanile, mercato, rapporti con l'allenatore. Tutto ciò che fa Leo farò io. Magari faremo le parti del buono e del cattivo. Condivideremo tutta l'area sportiva. *Sento la responsabilità di far tornare il Milan al top. Ma poi c'è la bellezza di tornare nell'ambiente che mi ha fatto crescere. Nel calcio c'è un'evoluzione continua. Chi non lo capisce rimane indietro. A livello tecnico tattico c'è qualcosa che torna e che passa di moda. Ma non ho visto grande cambiamenti dal 2009. La società deve essere solida. E questa società lo sarà. Non ci saranno spese pazze, c'è il FPF. Di mercato ne parleremo. C'è tempo. La società è seria e vuole tenere il club per medio lungo temine. La mia storia mi obbliga a non prendere impegni a breve termine. Gattuso? Ci siamo salutati. Ci vedremo a brevissimo. La squadra? Veniamo da due sesti posti. Cercheremo di migliorare la squadra. Sono arrivato oggi. Da qui a fine mercato qualcosa si saprà. Alla base di tutto c'è l'amore verso il calcio e questa squadra. Se c'è una scelta, per me è il Milan o la nazionale. Poi l'amicizia ed il progetto serio hanno fatto che io sia qui. Il nuovo capitano? Ne abbiamo già parlato? Devono essere coinvolte più componenti. Non avendo parlato nè con l'allenatore nè coi giocatori diventa difficile rispondere. Cosa mi bolle dentro? Prima avevo il campo che mi permetteva di essere freddo. Ma sono sempre stato un passionale. Sono qui per imparare e per dare tanto. La mia carriera dirigenziale inizia oggi. Spero che sia lunga e piena di successi. *I rapporti con la curva?* Il rapporto mio coi tifosi è stupendo. Mi amano e me lo hanno sempre dimostrato. Quel che è successo è rimasto lì e non è nei miei pensieri. Non devo ricucire nulla. Sarò giudicato per quello che produrrò. Per me quello che è successo è dimenticato. Non mi aspetto striscioni. Non me li aspettavo nemmeno da giocatore. Ho avuto una carriera molto lunga. Quando ho deciso di chiudere ho cambiato capitolo. Sono sempre stato appassionato di calcio. Ho seguito il Milan. Ora voglio concentrarmi su questo nuovo progetto. Caldara e Romagnoli sono tra i giovani più promettenti. Una coppia da nazionale del futuro. Poi mi ha fatto impressione la parabola di Cutrone. L'ho sempre seguito. Ha una voglia fuori dal comune. Cosa dirò a Gattuso, che non sembrava molto sereno? Gattuso non è mai sereno. Non lo avete ancora capito? Ci siamo noi per renderlo sereno. La sua conferma non è stata mai messa in discussione. Ha fatto benissimo l'anno scorso. Trasmette sempre grandi valori soprattutto ai giovani. Poi, ciò che ci diremo dipenderà anche dalle sue richieste".
> 
> ...



Paolo e Leonardo sono due uomini di un'intelligenza davero fuori dal comune, sono molto contento e allo stesso tempo molto tranquillo per quello che verrà, e poi si non ho nessun dubbio che Leonardo parla di Sergej con quel "stiamo provando a fare un mezzo miracolo" vabbe vedremo, se son rose fioriranno...


----------



## Milanista (6 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di presentazione di Paolo Maldini, in diretta da Casa Milan. Di seguito, le parole del neo dirigente rossonero:
> 
> Maldini:"Da cosa sono stato convinto? Con Barbara avevamo intavolato un discorso che poi non è andato a buon fine. Anche con la proprietà cinese avevamo parlato ma non siamo riusciti a definire il ruolo. Ora la situazione è diversa. Leo mi ha chiamato e mi ha esposto il progetto. Lo stesso hanno fatto i proprietari. Credo in questo progetto. Adesso che sono dentro sono molto contento. Le persone fanno la differenza. Con Leo sono amico. Condivideremo questa esperienza. Siamo diversi, siamo amici e ci completeremo. Lui mi ha chiamato venti giorni fa. Non abbiamo avuto tanto tempo. Ho incontrato la proprietà a New York. Le cose sono state fatte in modo rapido. Come svolgerò questo ruolo? Il mio carattere è sempre quello. Sono diventato più chiacchierone col tempo. I ruoli sono diversi rispetto a quando ero giocatore. Ma è importante anche quell'esperienza che deve essere ritrasmessa. Progetto e ruolo sono legati. A livello dirigenziale non ho esperienza, il fatto di aver Leo vicino è importante. Ma credo di conoscere la materia e l'ambiente. Leo è stato fondamentale per la scelta di dire sì. *Il mio ruolo? Prima squadra, settore giovanile, mercato, rapporti con l'allenatore. Tutto ciò che fa Leo farò io. Magari faremo le parti del buono e del cattivo. Condivideremo tutta l'area sportiva. *Sento la responsabilità di far tornare il Milan al top. Ma poi c'è la bellezza di tornare nell'ambiente che mi ha fatto crescere. Nel calcio c'è un'evoluzione continua. Chi non lo capisce rimane indietro. A livello tecnico tattico c'è qualcosa che torna e che passa di moda. Ma non ho visto grande cambiamenti dal 2009. La società deve essere solida. E questa società lo sarà. Non ci saranno spese pazze, c'è il FPF. Di mercato ne parleremo. C'è tempo. La società è seria e vuole tenere il club per medio lungo temine. La mia storia mi obbliga a non prendere impegni a breve termine. Gattuso? Ci siamo salutati. Ci vedremo a brevissimo. La squadra? Veniamo da due sesti posti. Cercheremo di migliorare la squadra. Sono arrivato oggi. Da qui a fine mercato qualcosa si saprà. Alla base di tutto c'è l'amore verso il calcio e questa squadra. Se c'è una scelta, per me è il Milan o la nazionale. Poi l'amicizia ed il progetto serio hanno fatto che io sia qui. Il nuovo capitano? Ne abbiamo già parlato? Devono essere coinvolte più componenti. Non avendo parlato nè con l'allenatore nè coi giocatori diventa difficile rispondere. Cosa mi bolle dentro? Prima avevo il campo che mi permetteva di essere freddo. Ma sono sempre stato un passionale. Sono qui per imparare e per dare tanto. La mia carriera dirigenziale inizia oggi. Spero che sia lunga e piena di successi. *I rapporti con la curva?* Il rapporto mio coi tifosi è stupendo. Mi amano e me lo hanno sempre dimostrato. Quel che è successo è rimasto lì e non è nei miei pensieri. Non devo ricucire nulla. Sarò giudicato per quello che produrrò. Per me quello che è successo è dimenticato. Non mi aspetto striscioni. Non me li aspettavo nemmeno da giocatore. Ho avuto una carriera molto lunga. Quando ho deciso di chiudere ho cambiato capitolo. Sono sempre stato appassionato di calcio. Ho seguito il Milan. Ora voglio concentrarmi su questo nuovo progetto. Caldara e Romagnoli sono tra i giovani più promettenti. Una coppia da nazionale del futuro. Poi mi ha fatto impressione la parabola di Cutrone. L'ho sempre seguito. Ha una voglia fuori dal comune. Cosa dirò a Gattuso, che non sembrava molto sereno? Gattuso non è mai sereno. Non lo avete ancora capito? Ci siamo noi per renderlo sereno. La sua conferma non è stata mai messa in discussione. Ha fatto benissimo l'anno scorso. Trasmette sempre grandi valori soprattutto ai giovani. Poi, ciò che ci diremo dipenderà anche dalle sue richieste".
> 
> ...



Siamo passati da quei due esseri informi e traffichini, i peggiori dirigenti della storia, a Leonardo e Maldini. È forse un sogno? Conferenza da paura.


----------



## sunburn (6 Agosto 2018)

mark ha scritto:


> Secondo me Leo diceva la verità quando ha detto che il top player non arriverà, dobbiamo stare più con i piedi per terra.. detto questo grande Paolo e forza Milan


Premesso che le dichiarazioni dei dirigenti in conferenza stampa vanno prese con beneficio di inventario, quando dice che bisogna far ripartire la macchina per poi poter investire auspico fosse sincero: non esistono scorciatoie, non esistono top player che con la nostra rosa possano fare miracoli. A noi serve prima rinforzare l'impianto complessivo e, verificato che funziona, piazzare il colpo. Se piazzi il colpo e lo metti insieme a Locatelli, Biglia, Montolivo, Bertolacci e José Mauri butti i soldi.

PS: Paolo, tra un impegno e l'altro, cerca di fare un salto a Milanello per insegnare due o tre cose ai nostri difensori.


----------



## cris (6 Agosto 2018)

Si righerà dritto d'ora in poi comunque, dubito che saranno tollerati giocatori "alla kalinic" o alla "Neymar", teste calde o montati in generale.


----------



## FreddieM83 (6 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di presentazione di Paolo Maldini, in diretta da Casa Milan. Di seguito, le parole del neo dirigente rossonero:
> 
> Maldini:"Da cosa sono stato convinto? Con Barbara avevamo intavolato un discorso che poi non è andato a buon fine. Anche con la proprietà cinese avevamo parlato ma non siamo riusciti a definire il ruolo. Ora la situazione è diversa. Leo mi ha chiamato e mi ha esposto il progetto. Lo stesso hanno fatto i proprietari. Credo in questo progetto. Adesso che sono dentro sono molto contento. Le persone fanno la differenza. Con Leo sono amico. Condivideremo questa esperienza. Siamo diversi, siamo amici e ci completeremo. Lui mi ha chiamato venti giorni fa. Non abbiamo avuto tanto tempo. Ho incontrato la proprietà a New York. Le cose sono state fatte in modo rapido. Come svolgerò questo ruolo? Il mio carattere è sempre quello. Sono diventato più chiacchierone col tempo. I ruoli sono diversi rispetto a quando ero giocatore. Ma è importante anche quell'esperienza che deve essere ritrasmessa. Progetto e ruolo sono legati. A livello dirigenziale non ho esperienza, il fatto di aver Leo vicino è importante. Ma credo di conoscere la materia e l'ambiente. Leo è stato fondamentale per la scelta di dire sì. *Il mio ruolo? Prima squadra, settore giovanile, mercato, rapporti con l'allenatore. Tutto ciò che fa Leo farò io. Magari faremo le parti del buono e del cattivo. Condivideremo tutta l'area sportiva. *Sento la responsabilità di far tornare il Milan al top. Ma poi c'è la bellezza di tornare nell'ambiente che mi ha fatto crescere. Nel calcio c'è un'evoluzione continua. Chi non lo capisce rimane indietro. A livello tecnico tattico c'è qualcosa che torna e che passa di moda. Ma non ho visto grande cambiamenti dal 2009. La società deve essere solida. E questa società lo sarà. Non ci saranno spese pazze, c'è il FPF. Di mercato ne parleremo. C'è tempo. La società è seria e vuole tenere il club per medio lungo temine. La mia storia mi obbliga a non prendere impegni a breve termine. Gattuso? Ci siamo salutati. Ci vedremo a brevissimo. La squadra? Veniamo da due sesti posti. Cercheremo di migliorare la squadra. Sono arrivato oggi. Da qui a fine mercato qualcosa si saprà. Alla base di tutto c'è l'amore verso il calcio e questa squadra. Se c'è una scelta, per me è il Milan o la nazionale. Poi l'amicizia ed il progetto serio hanno fatto che io sia qui. Il nuovo capitano? Ne abbiamo già parlato? Devono essere coinvolte più componenti. Non avendo parlato nè con l'allenatore nè coi giocatori diventa difficile rispondere. Cosa mi bolle dentro? Prima avevo il campo che mi permetteva di essere freddo. Ma sono sempre stato un passionale. Sono qui per imparare e per dare tanto. La mia carriera dirigenziale inizia oggi. Spero che sia lunga e piena di successi. *I rapporti con la curva?* Il rapporto mio coi tifosi è stupendo. Mi amano e me lo hanno sempre dimostrato. Quel che è successo è rimasto lì e non è nei miei pensieri. Non devo ricucire nulla. Sarò giudicato per quello che produrrò. Per me quello che è successo è dimenticato. Non mi aspetto striscioni. Non me li aspettavo nemmeno da giocatore. Ho avuto una carriera molto lunga. Quando ho deciso di chiudere ho cambiato capitolo. Sono sempre stato appassionato di calcio. Ho seguito il Milan. Ora voglio concentrarmi su questo nuovo progetto. Caldara e Romagnoli sono tra i giovani più promettenti. Una coppia da nazionale del futuro. Poi mi ha fatto impressione la parabola di Cutrone. L'ho sempre seguito. Ha una voglia fuori dal comune. Cosa dirò a Gattuso, che non sembrava molto sereno? Gattuso non è mai sereno. Non lo avete ancora capito? Ci siamo noi per renderlo sereno. La sua conferma non è stata mai messa in discussione. Ha fatto benissimo l'anno scorso. Trasmette sempre grandi valori soprattutto ai giovani. Poi, ciò che ci diremo dipenderà anche dalle sue richieste".
> 
> ...



Conferenza stampa incredibile. Una frase di Paolo mi ha colpito più di ogni altra cosa: 
"Sarò giudicato per quello che produrrò". 

Cioè è Paolo Maldini, una legenda vivente, un campione assoluto rispettato in ogni angolo della terra e dai tifosi di ogni fede. Questo torna dopo quasi 10 anni di inspiegabile esilio partendo con un profilo basso e in punta di piedi.

Chapeau. Davvero. Forse è questo il segreto del successo....


----------



## Wetter (6 Agosto 2018)

cris ha scritto:


> Si righerà dritto d'ora in poi comunque, dubito che saranno tollerati giocatori "alla kalinic" o alla "Neymar", teste calde o montati in generale.



Se ripenso al "Trio delle Creste" mi viene voglia di bruciare il PC


----------



## corvorossonero (6 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di presentazione di Paolo Maldini, in diretta da Casa Milan. Di seguito, le parole del neo dirigente rossonero:
> 
> Maldini:"Da cosa sono stato convinto? Con Barbara avevamo intavolato un discorso che poi non è andato a buon fine. Anche con la proprietà cinese avevamo parlato ma non siamo riusciti a definire il ruolo. Ora la situazione è diversa. Leo mi ha chiamato e mi ha esposto il progetto. Lo stesso hanno fatto i proprietari. Credo in questo progetto. Adesso che sono dentro sono molto contento. Le persone fanno la differenza. Con Leo sono amico. Condivideremo questa esperienza. Siamo diversi, siamo amici e ci completeremo. Lui mi ha chiamato venti giorni fa. Non abbiamo avuto tanto tempo. Ho incontrato la proprietà a New York. Le cose sono state fatte in modo rapido. Come svolgerò questo ruolo? Il mio carattere è sempre quello. Sono diventato più chiacchierone col tempo. I ruoli sono diversi rispetto a quando ero giocatore. Ma è importante anche quell'esperienza che deve essere ritrasmessa. Progetto e ruolo sono legati. A livello dirigenziale non ho esperienza, il fatto di aver Leo vicino è importante. Ma credo di conoscere la materia e l'ambiente. Leo è stato fondamentale per la scelta di dire sì. *Il mio ruolo? Prima squadra, settore giovanile, mercato, rapporti con l'allenatore. Tutto ciò che fa Leo farò io. Magari faremo le parti del buono e del cattivo. Condivideremo tutta l'area sportiva. *Sento la responsabilità di far tornare il Milan al top. Ma poi c'è la bellezza di tornare nell'ambiente che mi ha fatto crescere. Nel calcio c'è un'evoluzione continua. Chi non lo capisce rimane indietro. A livello tecnico tattico c'è qualcosa che torna e che passa di moda. Ma non ho visto grande cambiamenti dal 2009. La società deve essere solida. E questa società lo sarà. Non ci saranno spese pazze, c'è il FPF. Di mercato ne parleremo. C'è tempo. La società è seria e vuole tenere il club per medio lungo temine. La mia storia mi obbliga a non prendere impegni a breve termine. Gattuso? Ci siamo salutati. Ci vedremo a brevissimo. La squadra? Veniamo da due sesti posti. Cercheremo di migliorare la squadra. Sono arrivato oggi. Da qui a fine mercato qualcosa si saprà. Alla base di tutto c'è l'amore verso il calcio e questa squadra. Se c'è una scelta, per me è il Milan o la nazionale. Poi l'amicizia ed il progetto serio hanno fatto che io sia qui. Il nuovo capitano? Ne abbiamo già parlato? Devono essere coinvolte più componenti. Non avendo parlato nè con l'allenatore nè coi giocatori diventa difficile rispondere. Cosa mi bolle dentro? Prima avevo il campo che mi permetteva di essere freddo. Ma sono sempre stato un passionale. Sono qui per imparare e per dare tanto. La mia carriera dirigenziale inizia oggi. Spero che sia lunga e piena di successi. *I rapporti con la curva?* Il rapporto mio coi tifosi è stupendo. Mi amano e me lo hanno sempre dimostrato. Quel che è successo è rimasto lì e non è nei miei pensieri. Non devo ricucire nulla. Sarò giudicato per quello che produrrò. Per me quello che è successo è dimenticato. Non mi aspetto striscioni. Non me li aspettavo nemmeno da giocatore. Ho avuto una carriera molto lunga. Quando ho deciso di chiudere ho cambiato capitolo. Sono sempre stato appassionato di calcio. Ho seguito il Milan. Ora voglio concentrarmi su questo nuovo progetto. Caldara e Romagnoli sono tra i giovani più promettenti. Una coppia da nazionale del futuro. Poi mi ha fatto impressione la parabola di Cutrone. L'ho sempre seguito. Ha una voglia fuori dal comune. Cosa dirò a Gattuso, che non sembrava molto sereno? Gattuso non è mai sereno. Non lo avete ancora capito? Ci siamo noi per renderlo sereno. La sua conferma non è stata mai messa in discussione. Ha fatto benissimo l'anno scorso. Trasmette sempre grandi valori soprattutto ai giovani. Poi, ciò che ci diremo dipenderà anche dalle sue richieste".
> 
> ...



siamo tornati finalmente


----------



## Sotiris (6 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di presentazione di Paolo Maldini, in diretta da Casa Milan. Di seguito, le parole del neo dirigente rossonero:
> 
> Maldini:"Da cosa sono stato convinto? Con Barbara avevamo intavolato un discorso che poi non è andato a buon fine. Anche con la proprietà cinese avevamo parlato ma non siamo riusciti a definire il ruolo. Ora la situazione è diversa. Leo mi ha chiamato e mi ha esposto il progetto. Lo stesso hanno fatto i proprietari. Credo in questo progetto. Adesso che sono dentro sono molto contento. Le persone fanno la differenza. Con Leo sono amico. Condivideremo questa esperienza. Siamo diversi, siamo amici e ci completeremo. Lui mi ha chiamato venti giorni fa. Non abbiamo avuto tanto tempo. Ho incontrato la proprietà a New York. Le cose sono state fatte in modo rapido. Come svolgerò questo ruolo? Il mio carattere è sempre quello. Sono diventato più chiacchierone col tempo. I ruoli sono diversi rispetto a quando ero giocatore. Ma è importante anche quell'esperienza che deve essere ritrasmessa. Progetto e ruolo sono legati. A livello dirigenziale non ho esperienza, il fatto di aver Leo vicino è importante. Ma credo di conoscere la materia e l'ambiente. Leo è stato fondamentale per la scelta di dire sì. *Il mio ruolo? Prima squadra, settore giovanile, mercato, rapporti con l'allenatore. Tutto ciò che fa Leo farò io. Magari faremo le parti del buono e del cattivo. Condivideremo tutta l'area sportiva. *Sento la responsabilità di far tornare il Milan al top. Ma poi c'è la bellezza di tornare nell'ambiente che mi ha fatto crescere. Nel calcio c'è un'evoluzione continua. Chi non lo capisce rimane indietro. A livello tecnico tattico c'è qualcosa che torna e che passa di moda. Ma non ho visto grande cambiamenti dal 2009. La società deve essere solida. E questa società lo sarà. Non ci saranno spese pazze, c'è il FPF. Di mercato ne parleremo. C'è tempo. La società è seria e vuole tenere il club per medio lungo temine. La mia storia mi obbliga a non prendere impegni a breve termine. Gattuso? Ci siamo salutati. Ci vedremo a brevissimo. La squadra? Veniamo da due sesti posti. Cercheremo di migliorare la squadra. Sono arrivato oggi. Da qui a fine mercato qualcosa si saprà. Alla base di tutto c'è l'amore verso il calcio e questa squadra. Se c'è una scelta, per me è il Milan o la nazionale. Poi l'amicizia ed il progetto serio hanno fatto che io sia qui. Il nuovo capitano? Ne abbiamo già parlato? Devono essere coinvolte più componenti. Non avendo parlato nè con l'allenatore nè coi giocatori diventa difficile rispondere. Cosa mi bolle dentro? Prima avevo il campo che mi permetteva di essere freddo. Ma sono sempre stato un passionale. Sono qui per imparare e per dare tanto. La mia carriera dirigenziale inizia oggi. Spero che sia lunga e piena di successi. *I rapporti con la curva?* Il rapporto mio coi tifosi è stupendo. Mi amano e me lo hanno sempre dimostrato. Quel che è successo è rimasto lì e non è nei miei pensieri. Non devo ricucire nulla. Sarò giudicato per quello che produrrò. Per me quello che è successo è dimenticato. Non mi aspetto striscioni. Non me li aspettavo nemmeno da giocatore. Ho avuto una carriera molto lunga. Quando ho deciso di chiudere ho cambiato capitolo. Sono sempre stato appassionato di calcio. Ho seguito il Milan. Ora voglio concentrarmi su questo nuovo progetto. Caldara e Romagnoli sono tra i giovani più promettenti. Una coppia da nazionale del futuro. Poi mi ha fatto impressione la parabola di Cutrone. L'ho sempre seguito. Ha una voglia fuori dal comune. Cosa dirò a Gattuso, che non sembrava molto sereno? Gattuso non è mai sereno. Non lo avete ancora capito? Ci siamo noi per renderlo sereno. La sua conferma non è stata mai messa in discussione. Ha fatto benissimo l'anno scorso. Trasmette sempre grandi valori soprattutto ai giovani. Poi, ciò che ci diremo dipenderà anche dalle sue richieste".
> 
> ...



Figurati se non partiva citando Barbarella, la sponsor di Pederzoli, quella del no a Pato-Tevez ...


----------



## James Watson (6 Agosto 2018)

Parole che sono balsamo per le mie orecchie.
Anche se, onestamente, non ho capito il passaggio di Scaroni su Baresi...


----------



## Djici (6 Agosto 2018)

Comunque e assurdo il potere che Maldini ha su di me...


----------



## enigmistic02 (6 Agosto 2018)

Grazie Paolo. Hai riacceso in buona parte una passione il cui fuoco era rimasto spento per anni.


----------



## Igniorante (6 Agosto 2018)

Carisma, professionalità, competenza... Questo è il MILAN... Uomini con due palle cubiche, finalmente si torna a sentire profumo di grandezza


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (6 Agosto 2018)

Le parti piu' importanti di questa conferenza secondo me sono che:

-La nuova proprieta' ha un progetto a medio-lungo termine, come confermato da Paolo.

-A domanda sull'obiettivo che si pone il nuovo corso, Leo ha detto che e' quello di tornare a far alzare trofei a Paolo, quindi riportare il Milan ai vertici.

Mi basta aver sentito questo, e Paolo e' il testimone che si vogliono fare le cose come si deve. 

Ancora bentornato Paolo, buon lavoro a tutti e FORZA MILAN!


----------



## varvez (6 Agosto 2018)

Sono molto felice del ritorno di Maldini in società, per quello che rappresenta e come si presenta: è il Milan.

Detto questo, la conferma di Gattuso spero possa essere legata all'impossibilità di arrivare ad un allenatore top o comunque più pronto. Il discorso del "triangolo" di milanisti lascia il tempo che trova, questa squadra è ancora mediocre sotto tanti aspetti e la gestione di Gattuso non aiuterà a farla crescere.

Ripeto, mi auguro che la scelta di riconfermare Gattuso sia stata dettata dalla necessità, non dalla volontà. Si partirebbe con il piede più sbagliato possibile.


----------



## dottor Totem (6 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di presentazione di Paolo Maldini, in diretta da Casa Milan. Di seguito, le parole del neo dirigente rossonero:
> 
> Maldini:"Da cosa sono stato convinto? Con Barbara avevamo intavolato un discorso che poi non è andato a buon fine. Anche con la proprietà cinese avevamo parlato ma non siamo riusciti a definire il ruolo. Ora la situazione è diversa. Leo mi ha chiamato e mi ha esposto il progetto. Lo stesso hanno fatto i proprietari. Credo in questo progetto. Adesso che sono dentro sono molto contento. Le persone fanno la differenza. Con Leo sono amico. Condivideremo questa esperienza. Siamo diversi, siamo amici e ci completeremo. Lui mi ha chiamato venti giorni fa. Non abbiamo avuto tanto tempo. Ho incontrato la proprietà a New York. Le cose sono state fatte in modo rapido. Come svolgerò questo ruolo? Il mio carattere è sempre quello. Sono diventato più chiacchierone col tempo. I ruoli sono diversi rispetto a quando ero giocatore. Ma è importante anche quell'esperienza che deve essere ritrasmessa. Progetto e ruolo sono legati. A livello dirigenziale non ho esperienza, il fatto di aver Leo vicino è importante. Ma credo di conoscere la materia e l'ambiente. Leo è stato fondamentale per la scelta di dire sì. *Il mio ruolo? Prima squadra, settore giovanile, mercato, rapporti con l'allenatore. Tutto ciò che fa Leo farò io. Magari faremo le parti del buono e del cattivo. Condivideremo tutta l'area sportiva. *Sento la responsabilità di far tornare il Milan al top. Ma poi c'è la bellezza di tornare nell'ambiente che mi ha fatto crescere. Nel calcio c'è un'evoluzione continua. Chi non lo capisce rimane indietro. A livello tecnico tattico c'è qualcosa che torna e che passa di moda. Ma non ho visto grande cambiamenti dal 2009. La società deve essere solida. E questa società lo sarà. Non ci saranno spese pazze, c'è il FPF. Di mercato ne parleremo. C'è tempo. La società è seria e vuole tenere il club per medio lungo temine. La mia storia mi obbliga a non prendere impegni a breve termine. Gattuso? Ci siamo salutati. Ci vedremo a brevissimo. La squadra? Veniamo da due sesti posti. Cercheremo di migliorare la squadra. Sono arrivato oggi. Da qui a fine mercato qualcosa si saprà. Alla base di tutto c'è l'amore verso il calcio e questa squadra. Se c'è una scelta, per me è il Milan o la nazionale. Poi l'amicizia ed il progetto serio hanno fatto che io sia qui. Il nuovo capitano? Ne abbiamo già parlato? Devono essere coinvolte più componenti. Non avendo parlato nè con l'allenatore nè coi giocatori diventa difficile rispondere. Cosa mi bolle dentro? Prima avevo il campo che mi permetteva di essere freddo. Ma sono sempre stato un passionale. Sono qui per imparare e per dare tanto. La mia carriera dirigenziale inizia oggi. Spero che sia lunga e piena di successi. *I rapporti con la curva?* Il rapporto mio coi tifosi è stupendo. Mi amano e me lo hanno sempre dimostrato. Quel che è successo è rimasto lì e non è nei miei pensieri. Non devo ricucire nulla. Sarò giudicato per quello che produrrò. Per me quello che è successo è dimenticato. Non mi aspetto striscioni. Non me li aspettavo nemmeno da giocatore. Ho avuto una carriera molto lunga. Quando ho deciso di chiudere ho cambiato capitolo. Sono sempre stato appassionato di calcio. Ho seguito il Milan. Ora voglio concentrarmi su questo nuovo progetto. Caldara e Romagnoli sono tra i giovani più promettenti. Una coppia da nazionale del futuro. Poi mi ha fatto impressione la parabola di Cutrone. L'ho sempre seguito. Ha una voglia fuori dal comune. Cosa dirò a Gattuso, che non sembrava molto sereno? Gattuso non è mai sereno. Non lo avete ancora capito? Ci siamo noi per renderlo sereno. La sua conferma non è stata mai messa in discussione. Ha fatto benissimo l'anno scorso. Trasmette sempre grandi valori soprattutto ai giovani. Poi, ciò che ci diremo dipenderà anche dalle sue richieste".
> 
> ...



Maldini molto emozionato.
A parte le parole di rito, interessante le parole di Leonardo che non chiude le porte ad un Ds. 
Spero che la scelta di un cane a tre teste sia azzeccata. 
Comunque, buona anche la presenza di Scarponi che ha ampiamente confermato, se ce ne fosse ancora bisogno, l'impegno a lungo termine di Elliott.


----------



## Mika (6 Agosto 2018)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> Maldini molto emozionato.
> A parte le parole di rito, interessante le parole di Leonardo che non chiude le porte ad un Ds.
> Spero che la scelta di un cane a tre teste sia azzeccata.
> Comunque, buona anche la presenza di *Scarponi* che ha ampiamente confermato, se ce ne fosse ancora bisogno, l'impegno a lungo termine di Elliott.



Scaroni  Io di scarponi al Milan non ne vorrei più vedere


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (6 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di presentazione di Paolo Maldini, in diretta da Casa Milan. Di seguito, le parole del neo dirigente rossonero:
> 
> Maldini:"Da cosa sono stato convinto? Con Barbara avevamo intavolato un discorso che poi non è andato a buon fine. Anche con la proprietà cinese avevamo parlato ma non siamo riusciti a definire il ruolo. Ora la situazione è diversa. Leo mi ha chiamato e mi ha esposto il progetto. Lo stesso hanno fatto i proprietari. Credo in questo progetto. Adesso che sono dentro sono molto contento. Le persone fanno la differenza. Con Leo sono amico. Condivideremo questa esperienza. Siamo diversi, siamo amici e ci completeremo. Lui mi ha chiamato venti giorni fa. Non abbiamo avuto tanto tempo. Ho incontrato la proprietà a New York. Le cose sono state fatte in modo rapido. Come svolgerò questo ruolo? Il mio carattere è sempre quello. Sono diventato più chiacchierone col tempo. I ruoli sono diversi rispetto a quando ero giocatore. Ma è importante anche quell'esperienza che deve essere ritrasmessa. Progetto e ruolo sono legati. A livello dirigenziale non ho esperienza, il fatto di aver Leo vicino è importante. Ma credo di conoscere la materia e l'ambiente. Leo è stato fondamentale per la scelta di dire sì. *Il mio ruolo? Prima squadra, settore giovanile, mercato, rapporti con l'allenatore. Tutto ciò che fa Leo farò io. Magari faremo le parti del buono e del cattivo. Condivideremo tutta l'area sportiva. *Sento la responsabilità di far tornare il Milan al top. Ma poi c'è la bellezza di tornare nell'ambiente che mi ha fatto crescere. Nel calcio c'è un'evoluzione continua. Chi non lo capisce rimane indietro. A livello tecnico tattico c'è qualcosa che torna e che passa di moda. Ma non ho visto grande cambiamenti dal 2009. La società deve essere solida. E questa società lo sarà. Non ci saranno spese pazze, c'è il FPF. Di mercato ne parleremo. C'è tempo. La società è seria e vuole tenere il club per medio lungo temine. La mia storia mi obbliga a non prendere impegni a breve termine. Gattuso? Ci siamo salutati. Ci vedremo a brevissimo. La squadra? Veniamo da due sesti posti. Cercheremo di migliorare la squadra. Sono arrivato oggi. Da qui a fine mercato qualcosa si saprà. Alla base di tutto c'è l'amore verso il calcio e questa squadra. Se c'è una scelta, per me è il Milan o la nazionale. Poi l'amicizia ed il progetto serio hanno fatto che io sia qui. Il nuovo capitano? Ne abbiamo già parlato? Devono essere coinvolte più componenti. Non avendo parlato nè con l'allenatore nè coi giocatori diventa difficile rispondere. Cosa mi bolle dentro? Prima avevo il campo che mi permetteva di essere freddo. Ma sono sempre stato un passionale. Sono qui per imparare e per dare tanto. La mia carriera dirigenziale inizia oggi. Spero che sia lunga e piena di successi. *I rapporti con la curva?* Il rapporto mio coi tifosi è stupendo. Mi amano e me lo hanno sempre dimostrato. Quel che è successo è rimasto lì e non è nei miei pensieri. Non devo ricucire nulla. Sarò giudicato per quello che produrrò. Per me quello che è successo è dimenticato. Non mi aspetto striscioni. Non me li aspettavo nemmeno da giocatore. Ho avuto una carriera molto lunga. Quando ho deciso di chiudere ho cambiato capitolo. Sono sempre stato appassionato di calcio. Ho seguito il Milan. Ora voglio concentrarmi su questo nuovo progetto. Caldara e Romagnoli sono tra i giovani più promettenti. Una coppia da nazionale del futuro. Poi mi ha fatto impressione la parabola di Cutrone. L'ho sempre seguito. Ha una voglia fuori dal comune. Cosa dirò a Gattuso, che non sembrava molto sereno? Gattuso non è mai sereno. Non lo avete ancora capito? Ci siamo noi per renderlo sereno. La sua conferma non è stata mai messa in discussione. Ha fatto benissimo l'anno scorso. Trasmette sempre grandi valori soprattutto ai giovani. Poi, ciò che ci diremo dipenderà anche dalle sue richieste".
> 
> ...



Paolo, mi hai commosso. E poi quella complicità con Leo... 

Il Milan è davvero tornato


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (6 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di presentazione di Paolo Maldini, in diretta da Casa Milan. Di seguito, le parole del neo dirigente rossonero:
> 
> Maldini:"Da cosa sono stato convinto? Con Barbara avevamo intavolato un discorso che poi non è andato a buon fine. Anche con la proprietà cinese avevamo parlato ma non siamo riusciti a definire il ruolo. Ora la situazione è diversa. Leo mi ha chiamato e mi ha esposto il progetto. Lo stesso hanno fatto i proprietari. Credo in questo progetto. Adesso che sono dentro sono molto contento. Le persone fanno la differenza. Con Leo sono amico. Condivideremo questa esperienza. Siamo diversi, siamo amici e ci completeremo. Lui mi ha chiamato venti giorni fa. Non abbiamo avuto tanto tempo. Ho incontrato la proprietà a New York. Le cose sono state fatte in modo rapido. Come svolgerò questo ruolo? Il mio carattere è sempre quello. Sono diventato più chiacchierone col tempo. I ruoli sono diversi rispetto a quando ero giocatore. Ma è importante anche quell'esperienza che deve essere ritrasmessa. Progetto e ruolo sono legati. A livello dirigenziale non ho esperienza, il fatto di aver Leo vicino è importante. Ma credo di conoscere la materia e l'ambiente. Leo è stato fondamentale per la scelta di dire sì. *Il mio ruolo? Prima squadra, settore giovanile, mercato, rapporti con l'allenatore. Tutto ciò che fa Leo farò io. Magari faremo le parti del buono e del cattivo. Condivideremo tutta l'area sportiva. *Sento la responsabilità di far tornare il Milan al top. Ma poi c'è la bellezza di tornare nell'ambiente che mi ha fatto crescere. Nel calcio c'è un'evoluzione continua. Chi non lo capisce rimane indietro. A livello tecnico tattico c'è qualcosa che torna e che passa di moda. Ma non ho visto grande cambiamenti dal 2009. La società deve essere solida. E questa società lo sarà. Non ci saranno spese pazze, c'è il FPF. Di mercato ne parleremo. C'è tempo. La società è seria e vuole tenere il club per medio lungo temine. La mia storia mi obbliga a non prendere impegni a breve termine. Gattuso? Ci siamo salutati. Ci vedremo a brevissimo. La squadra? Veniamo da due sesti posti. Cercheremo di migliorare la squadra. Sono arrivato oggi. Da qui a fine mercato qualcosa si saprà. Alla base di tutto c'è l'amore verso il calcio e questa squadra. Se c'è una scelta, per me è il Milan o la nazionale. Poi l'amicizia ed il progetto serio hanno fatto che io sia qui. Il nuovo capitano? Ne abbiamo già parlato? Devono essere coinvolte più componenti. Non avendo parlato nè con l'allenatore nè coi giocatori diventa difficile rispondere. Cosa mi bolle dentro? Prima avevo il campo che mi permetteva di essere freddo. Ma sono sempre stato un passionale. Sono qui per imparare e per dare tanto. La mia carriera dirigenziale inizia oggi. Spero che sia lunga e piena di successi. *I rapporti con la curva?* Il rapporto mio coi tifosi è stupendo. Mi amano e me lo hanno sempre dimostrato. Quel che è successo è rimasto lì e non è nei miei pensieri. Non devo ricucire nulla. Sarò giudicato per quello che produrrò. Per me quello che è successo è dimenticato. Non mi aspetto striscioni. Non me li aspettavo nemmeno da giocatore. Ho avuto una carriera molto lunga. Quando ho deciso di chiudere ho cambiato capitolo. Sono sempre stato appassionato di calcio. Ho seguito il Milan. Ora voglio concentrarmi su questo nuovo progetto. Caldara e Romagnoli sono tra i giovani più promettenti. Una coppia da nazionale del futuro. Poi mi ha fatto impressione la parabola di Cutrone. L'ho sempre seguito. Ha una voglia fuori dal comune. Cosa dirò a Gattuso, che non sembrava molto sereno? Gattuso non è mai sereno. Non lo avete ancora capito? Ci siamo noi per renderlo sereno. La sua conferma non è stata mai messa in discussione. Ha fatto benissimo l'anno scorso. Trasmette sempre grandi valori soprattutto ai giovani. Poi, ciò che ci diremo dipenderà anche dalle sue richieste".
> 
> ...




Tanta personalità tutta insieme è entusiasmante!
Mi è piaciuta la risposta sulla curva, grande!


----------



## vota DC (6 Agosto 2018)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Figurati se non partiva citando Barbarella, la sponsor di Pederzoli, quella del no a Pato-Tevez ...


Il buon vecchio Bud Spencer non c'è più ma appunto con Maldini ne abbiamo una versione calcistica, mi ricordo ancora di quando ha appeso Chiellini che all'epoca tutti credevano inoffensivo, solo lui aveva capito che era più falloso di Felipe melo e per giunta impunito!


----------



## IlMusagete (6 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di presentazione di Paolo Maldini, in diretta da Casa Milan. Di seguito, le parole del neo dirigente rossonero:
> 
> Maldini:"Da cosa sono stato convinto? Con Barbara avevamo intavolato un discorso che poi non è andato a buon fine. Anche con la proprietà cinese avevamo parlato ma non siamo riusciti a definire il ruolo. Ora la situazione è diversa. Leo mi ha chiamato e mi ha esposto il progetto. Lo stesso hanno fatto i proprietari. Credo in questo progetto. Adesso che sono dentro sono molto contento. Le persone fanno la differenza. Con Leo sono amico. Condivideremo questa esperienza. Siamo diversi, siamo amici e ci completeremo. Lui mi ha chiamato venti giorni fa. Non abbiamo avuto tanto tempo. Ho incontrato la proprietà a New York. Le cose sono state fatte in modo rapido. Come svolgerò questo ruolo? Il mio carattere è sempre quello. Sono diventato più chiacchierone col tempo. I ruoli sono diversi rispetto a quando ero giocatore. Ma è importante anche quell'esperienza che deve essere ritrasmessa. Progetto e ruolo sono legati. A livello dirigenziale non ho esperienza, il fatto di aver Leo vicino è importante. Ma credo di conoscere la materia e l'ambiente. Leo è stato fondamentale per la scelta di dire sì. *Il mio ruolo? Prima squadra, settore giovanile, mercato, rapporti con l'allenatore. Tutto ciò che fa Leo farò io. Magari faremo le parti del buono e del cattivo. Condivideremo tutta l'area sportiva. *Sento la responsabilità di far tornare il Milan al top. Ma poi c'è la bellezza di tornare nell'ambiente che mi ha fatto crescere. Nel calcio c'è un'evoluzione continua. Chi non lo capisce rimane indietro. A livello tecnico tattico c'è qualcosa che torna e che passa di moda. Ma non ho visto grande cambiamenti dal 2009. La società deve essere solida. E questa società lo sarà. Non ci saranno spese pazze, c'è il FPF. Di mercato ne parleremo. C'è tempo. La società è seria e vuole tenere il club per medio lungo temine. La mia storia mi obbliga a non prendere impegni a breve termine. Gattuso? Ci siamo salutati. Ci vedremo a brevissimo. La squadra? Veniamo da due sesti posti. Cercheremo di migliorare la squadra. Sono arrivato oggi. Da qui a fine mercato qualcosa si saprà. Alla base di tutto c'è l'amore verso il calcio e questa squadra. Se c'è una scelta, per me è il Milan o la nazionale. Poi l'amicizia ed il progetto serio hanno fatto che io sia qui. Il nuovo capitano? Ne abbiamo già parlato? Devono essere coinvolte più componenti. Non avendo parlato nè con l'allenatore nè coi giocatori diventa difficile rispondere. Cosa mi bolle dentro? Prima avevo il campo che mi permetteva di essere freddo. Ma sono sempre stato un passionale. Sono qui per imparare e per dare tanto. La mia carriera dirigenziale inizia oggi. Spero che sia lunga e piena di successi. *I rapporti con la curva?* Il rapporto mio coi tifosi è stupendo. Mi amano e me lo hanno sempre dimostrato. Quel che è successo è rimasto lì e non è nei miei pensieri. Non devo ricucire nulla. Sarò giudicato per quello che produrrò. Per me quello che è successo è dimenticato. Non mi aspetto striscioni. Non me li aspettavo nemmeno da giocatore. Ho avuto una carriera molto lunga. Quando ho deciso di chiudere ho cambiato capitolo. Sono sempre stato appassionato di calcio. Ho seguito il Milan. Ora voglio concentrarmi su questo nuovo progetto. Caldara e Romagnoli sono tra i giovani più promettenti. Una coppia da nazionale del futuro. Poi mi ha fatto impressione la parabola di Cutrone. L'ho sempre seguito. Ha una voglia fuori dal comune. Cosa dirò a Gattuso, che non sembrava molto sereno? Gattuso non è mai sereno. Non lo avete ancora capito? Ci siamo noi per renderlo sereno. La sua conferma non è stata mai messa in discussione. Ha fatto benissimo l'anno scorso. Trasmette sempre grandi valori soprattutto ai giovani. Poi, ciò che ci diremo dipenderà anche dalle sue richieste".
> 
> ...



Conferenza fantastica, che bello riaverti tra noi Paolo!!
A sentire parlare lui e Leo traspare proprio competenza, serietà, sintonia e amore per i nostri colori!!! Sicuramente faranno bene ma sbaglieranno anche, perchè in questi contesti è impossibile non fare errori, ma non metterò mai in discussione la loro buonafede e l'interesse nel fare il bene del MILAN!!!
Paolo è IL MILAN, davvero una persona onesta, intelligente, elegante quando parla oltre ad esserlo stato da giocatore, la sua personalità sarà fondamentale in società e anche nei giocatori stessi
In bocca a lupo per il nuovo incarico e buon lavoro!!


----------



## wildfrank (6 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di presentazione di Paolo Maldini, in diretta da Casa Milan. Di seguito, le parole del neo dirigente rossonero:
> 
> Maldini:"Da cosa sono stato convinto? Con Barbara avevamo intavolato un discorso che poi non è andato a buon fine. Anche con la proprietà cinese avevamo parlato ma non siamo riusciti a definire il ruolo. Ora la situazione è diversa. Leo mi ha chiamato e mi ha esposto il progetto. Lo stesso hanno fatto i proprietari. Credo in questo progetto. Adesso che sono dentro sono molto contento. Le persone fanno la differenza. Con Leo sono amico. Condivideremo questa esperienza. Siamo diversi, siamo amici e ci completeremo. Lui mi ha chiamato venti giorni fa. Non abbiamo avuto tanto tempo. Ho incontrato la proprietà a New York. Le cose sono state fatte in modo rapido. Come svolgerò questo ruolo? Il mio carattere è sempre quello. Sono diventato più chiacchierone col tempo. I ruoli sono diversi rispetto a quando ero giocatore. Ma è importante anche quell'esperienza che deve essere ritrasmessa. Progetto e ruolo sono legati. A livello dirigenziale non ho esperienza, il fatto di aver Leo vicino è importante. Ma credo di conoscere la materia e l'ambiente. Leo è stato fondamentale per la scelta di dire sì. *Il mio ruolo? Prima squadra, settore giovanile, mercato, rapporti con l'allenatore. Tutto ciò che fa Leo farò io. Magari faremo le parti del buono e del cattivo. Condivideremo tutta l'area sportiva. *Sento la responsabilità di far tornare il Milan al top. Ma poi c'è la bellezza di tornare nell'ambiente che mi ha fatto crescere. Nel calcio c'è un'evoluzione continua. Chi non lo capisce rimane indietro. A livello tecnico tattico c'è qualcosa che torna e che passa di moda. Ma non ho visto grande cambiamenti dal 2009. La società deve essere solida. E questa società lo sarà. Non ci saranno spese pazze, c'è il FPF. Di mercato ne parleremo. C'è tempo. La società è seria e vuole tenere il club per medio lungo temine. La mia storia mi obbliga a non prendere impegni a breve termine. Gattuso? Ci siamo salutati. Ci vedremo a brevissimo. La squadra? Veniamo da due sesti posti. Cercheremo di migliorare la squadra. Sono arrivato oggi. Da qui a fine mercato qualcosa si saprà. Alla base di tutto c'è l'amore verso il calcio e questa squadra. Se c'è una scelta, per me è il Milan o la nazionale. Poi l'amicizia ed il progetto serio hanno fatto che io sia qui. Il nuovo capitano? Ne abbiamo già parlato? Devono essere coinvolte più componenti. Non avendo parlato nè con l'allenatore nè coi giocatori diventa difficile rispondere. Cosa mi bolle dentro? Prima avevo il campo che mi permetteva di essere freddo. Ma sono sempre stato un passionale. Sono qui per imparare e per dare tanto. La mia carriera dirigenziale inizia oggi. Spero che sia lunga e piena di successi. *I rapporti con la curva?* Il rapporto mio coi tifosi è stupendo. Mi amano e me lo hanno sempre dimostrato. Quel che è successo è rimasto lì e non è nei miei pensieri. Non devo ricucire nulla. Sarò giudicato per quello che produrrò. Per me quello che è successo è dimenticato. Non mi aspetto striscioni. Non me li aspettavo nemmeno da giocatore. Ho avuto una carriera molto lunga. Quando ho deciso di chiudere ho cambiato capitolo. Sono sempre stato appassionato di calcio. Ho seguito il Milan. Ora voglio concentrarmi su questo nuovo progetto. Caldara e Romagnoli sono tra i giovani più promettenti. Una coppia da nazionale del futuro. Poi mi ha fatto impressione la parabola di Cutrone. L'ho sempre seguito. Ha una voglia fuori dal comune. Cosa dirò a Gattuso, che non sembrava molto sereno? Gattuso non è mai sereno. Non lo avete ancora capito? Ci siamo noi per renderlo sereno. La sua conferma non è stata mai messa in discussione. Ha fatto benissimo l'anno scorso. Trasmette sempre grandi valori soprattutto ai giovani. Poi, ciò che ci diremo dipenderà anche dalle sue richieste".
> 
> ...



Bentornatooooooooooooooooooooooooooo grandeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!


----------



## MissRossonera (6 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di presentazione di Paolo Maldini, in diretta da Casa Milan. Di seguito, le parole del neo dirigente rossonero:
> 
> Maldini:"Da cosa sono stato convinto? Con Barbara avevamo intavolato un discorso che poi non è andato a buon fine. Anche con la proprietà cinese avevamo parlato ma non siamo riusciti a definire il ruolo. Ora la situazione è diversa. Leo mi ha chiamato e mi ha esposto il progetto. Lo stesso hanno fatto i proprietari. Credo in questo progetto. Adesso che sono dentro sono molto contento. Le persone fanno la differenza. Con Leo sono amico. Condivideremo questa esperienza. Siamo diversi, siamo amici e ci completeremo. Lui mi ha chiamato venti giorni fa. Non abbiamo avuto tanto tempo. Ho incontrato la proprietà a New York. Le cose sono state fatte in modo rapido. Come svolgerò questo ruolo? Il mio carattere è sempre quello. Sono diventato più chiacchierone col tempo. I ruoli sono diversi rispetto a quando ero giocatore. Ma è importante anche quell'esperienza che deve essere ritrasmessa. Progetto e ruolo sono legati. A livello dirigenziale non ho esperienza, il fatto di aver Leo vicino è importante. Ma credo di conoscere la materia e l'ambiente. Leo è stato fondamentale per la scelta di dire sì. *Il mio ruolo? Prima squadra, settore giovanile, mercato, rapporti con l'allenatore. Tutto ciò che fa Leo farò io. Magari faremo le parti del buono e del cattivo. Condivideremo tutta l'area sportiva. *Sento la responsabilità di far tornare il Milan al top. Ma poi c'è la bellezza di tornare nell'ambiente che mi ha fatto crescere. Nel calcio c'è un'evoluzione continua. Chi non lo capisce rimane indietro. A livello tecnico tattico c'è qualcosa che torna e che passa di moda. Ma non ho visto grande cambiamenti dal 2009. La società deve essere solida. E questa società lo sarà. Non ci saranno spese pazze, c'è il FPF. Di mercato ne parleremo. C'è tempo. La società è seria e vuole tenere il club per medio lungo temine. La mia storia mi obbliga a non prendere impegni a breve termine. Gattuso? Ci siamo salutati. Ci vedremo a brevissimo. La squadra? Veniamo da due sesti posti. Cercheremo di migliorare la squadra. Sono arrivato oggi. Da qui a fine mercato qualcosa si saprà. Alla base di tutto c'è l'amore verso il calcio e questa squadra. Se c'è una scelta, per me è il Milan o la nazionale. Poi l'amicizia ed il progetto serio hanno fatto che io sia qui. Il nuovo capitano? Ne abbiamo già parlato? Devono essere coinvolte più componenti. Non avendo parlato nè con l'allenatore nè coi giocatori diventa difficile rispondere. Cosa mi bolle dentro? Prima avevo il campo che mi permetteva di essere freddo. Ma sono sempre stato un passionale. Sono qui per imparare e per dare tanto. La mia carriera dirigenziale inizia oggi. Spero che sia lunga e piena di successi. *I rapporti con la curva?* Il rapporto mio coi tifosi è stupendo. Mi amano e me lo hanno sempre dimostrato. Quel che è successo è rimasto lì e non è nei miei pensieri. Non devo ricucire nulla. Sarò giudicato per quello che produrrò. Per me quello che è successo è dimenticato. Non mi aspetto striscioni. Non me li aspettavo nemmeno da giocatore. Ho avuto una carriera molto lunga. Quando ho deciso di chiudere ho cambiato capitolo. Sono sempre stato appassionato di calcio. Ho seguito il Milan. Ora voglio concentrarmi su questo nuovo progetto. Caldara e Romagnoli sono tra i giovani più promettenti. Una coppia da nazionale del futuro. Poi mi ha fatto impressione la parabola di Cutrone. L'ho sempre seguito. Ha una voglia fuori dal comune. Cosa dirò a Gattuso, che non sembrava molto sereno? Gattuso non è mai sereno. Non lo avete ancora capito? Ci siamo noi per renderlo sereno. La sua conferma non è stata mai messa in discussione. Ha fatto benissimo l'anno scorso. Trasmette sempre grandi valori soprattutto ai giovani. Poi, ciò che ci diremo dipenderà anche dalle sue richieste".
> 
> ...



Purtroppo non ho potuto vederla,la diretta è rimasta salvata sui canali del Milan,vero? Perché ci terrei a recuperarla.


----------



## Mika (6 Agosto 2018)

MissRossonera ha scritto:


> Purtroppo non ho potuto vederla,la diretta è rimasta salvata sui canali del Milan,vero? Perché ci terrei a recuperarla.



Si, sul canale FB del Milan dovrebbe esserci ancora


----------



## MaschioAlfa (6 Agosto 2018)

Speriamo che la scelta più azzeccata di Paolino quest' anno sia la scelta della conferma di mr. Gattuso. Sarebbe l apoteosi.. contro tutto e tutti. Un Milan in ricostruzione con Leo, Paolino e ringhio.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (6 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di presentazione di Paolo Maldini, in diretta da Casa Milan. Di seguito, le parole del neo dirigente rossonero:
> 
> Maldini:"Da cosa sono stato convinto? Con Barbara avevamo intavolato un discorso che poi non è andato a buon fine. Anche con la proprietà cinese avevamo parlato ma non siamo riusciti a definire il ruolo. Ora la situazione è diversa. Leo mi ha chiamato e mi ha esposto il progetto. Lo stesso hanno fatto i proprietari. Credo in questo progetto. Adesso che sono dentro sono molto contento. Le persone fanno la differenza. Con Leo sono amico. Condivideremo questa esperienza. Siamo diversi, siamo amici e ci completeremo. Lui mi ha chiamato venti giorni fa. Non abbiamo avuto tanto tempo. Ho incontrato la proprietà a New York. Le cose sono state fatte in modo rapido. Come svolgerò questo ruolo? Il mio carattere è sempre quello. Sono diventato più chiacchierone col tempo. I ruoli sono diversi rispetto a quando ero giocatore. Ma è importante anche quell'esperienza che deve essere ritrasmessa. Progetto e ruolo sono legati. A livello dirigenziale non ho esperienza, il fatto di aver Leo vicino è importante. Ma credo di conoscere la materia e l'ambiente. Leo è stato fondamentale per la scelta di dire sì. *Il mio ruolo? Prima squadra, settore giovanile, mercato, rapporti con l'allenatore. Tutto ciò che fa Leo farò io. Magari faremo le parti del buono e del cattivo. Condivideremo tutta l'area sportiva. *Sento la responsabilità di far tornare il Milan al top. Ma poi c'è la bellezza di tornare nell'ambiente che mi ha fatto crescere. Nel calcio c'è un'evoluzione continua. Chi non lo capisce rimane indietro. A livello tecnico tattico c'è qualcosa che torna e che passa di moda. Ma non ho visto grande cambiamenti dal 2009. La società deve essere solida. E questa società lo sarà. Non ci saranno spese pazze, c'è il FPF. Di mercato ne parleremo. C'è tempo. La società è seria e vuole tenere il club per medio lungo temine. La mia storia mi obbliga a non prendere impegni a breve termine. Gattuso? Ci siamo salutati. Ci vedremo a brevissimo. La squadra? Veniamo da due sesti posti. Cercheremo di migliorare la squadra. Sono arrivato oggi. Da qui a fine mercato qualcosa si saprà. Alla base di tutto c'è l'amore verso il calcio e questa squadra. Se c'è una scelta, per me è il Milan o la nazionale. Poi l'amicizia ed il progetto serio hanno fatto che io sia qui. Il nuovo capitano? Ne abbiamo già parlato? Devono essere coinvolte più componenti. Non avendo parlato nè con l'allenatore nè coi giocatori diventa difficile rispondere. Cosa mi bolle dentro? Prima avevo il campo che mi permetteva di essere freddo. Ma sono sempre stato un passionale. Sono qui per imparare e per dare tanto. La mia carriera dirigenziale inizia oggi. Spero che sia lunga e piena di successi. *I rapporti con la curva?* Il rapporto mio coi tifosi è stupendo. Mi amano e me lo hanno sempre dimostrato. Quel che è successo è rimasto lì e non è nei miei pensieri. Non devo ricucire nulla. Sarò giudicato per quello che produrrò. Per me quello che è successo è dimenticato. Non mi aspetto striscioni. Non me li aspettavo nemmeno da giocatore. Ho avuto una carriera molto lunga. Quando ho deciso di chiudere ho cambiato capitolo. Sono sempre stato appassionato di calcio. Ho seguito il Milan. Ora voglio concentrarmi su questo nuovo progetto. Caldara e Romagnoli sono tra i giovani più promettenti. Una coppia da nazionale del futuro. Poi mi ha fatto impressione la parabola di Cutrone. L'ho sempre seguito. Ha una voglia fuori dal comune. Cosa dirò a Gattuso, che non sembrava molto sereno? Gattuso non è mai sereno. Non lo avete ancora capito? Ci siamo noi per renderlo sereno. La sua conferma non è stata mai messa in discussione. Ha fatto benissimo l'anno scorso. Trasmette sempre grandi valori soprattutto ai giovani. Poi, ciò che ci diremo dipenderà anche dalle sue richieste".
> 
> ...





Milanista ha scritto:


> Siamo passati da quei due esseri informi e traffichini, i peggiori dirigenti della storia, a Leonardo e Maldini. È forse un sogno? Conferenza da paura.



Hai scritto esattamente quello che ho pensato io  La strada sarà lunga, la squadra è ancora incompleta e col poco tempo che c'è per il mercato rimarranno delle lacune. Quindi ci sarà ancora da soffrire, i gufi di vario genere che nell'ultimo mese hanno incassato colpi in serie torneranno a galla, ma la strada ormai è tracciata, adesso sì che stiamo tornando.


----------



## Goro (6 Agosto 2018)

Ora sono tranquillo, come primo effetto non temo più le voci di mercato (Bernard, Baselli)


----------



## MissRossonera (6 Agosto 2018)

Mika ha scritto:


> Si, sul canale FB del Milan dovrebbe esserci ancora



Grazie!


----------



## Freddy Manson (6 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La conferenza di presentazione di Paolo Maldini, in diretta da Casa Milan. Di seguito, le parole del neo dirigente rossonero:
> 
> Maldini:"Da cosa sono stato convinto? Con Barbara avevamo intavolato un discorso che poi non è andato a buon fine. Anche con la proprietà cinese avevamo parlato ma non siamo riusciti a definire il ruolo. Ora la situazione è diversa. Leo mi ha chiamato e mi ha esposto il progetto. Lo stesso hanno fatto i proprietari. Credo in questo progetto. Adesso che sono dentro sono molto contento. Le persone fanno la differenza. Con Leo sono amico. Condivideremo questa esperienza. Siamo diversi, siamo amici e ci completeremo. Lui mi ha chiamato venti giorni fa. Non abbiamo avuto tanto tempo. Ho incontrato la proprietà a New York. Le cose sono state fatte in modo rapido. Come svolgerò questo ruolo? Il mio carattere è sempre quello. Sono diventato più chiacchierone col tempo. I ruoli sono diversi rispetto a quando ero giocatore. Ma è importante anche quell'esperienza che deve essere ritrasmessa. Progetto e ruolo sono legati. A livello dirigenziale non ho esperienza, il fatto di aver Leo vicino è importante. Ma credo di conoscere la materia e l'ambiente. Leo è stato fondamentale per la scelta di dire sì. *Il mio ruolo? Prima squadra, settore giovanile, mercato, rapporti con l'allenatore. Tutto ciò che fa Leo farò io. Magari faremo le parti del buono e del cattivo. Condivideremo tutta l'area sportiva. *Sento la responsabilità di far tornare il Milan al top. Ma poi c'è la bellezza di tornare nell'ambiente che mi ha fatto crescere. Nel calcio c'è un'evoluzione continua. Chi non lo capisce rimane indietro. A livello tecnico tattico c'è qualcosa che torna e che passa di moda. Ma non ho visto grande cambiamenti dal 2009. La società deve essere solida. E questa società lo sarà. Non ci saranno spese pazze, c'è il FPF. Di mercato ne parleremo. C'è tempo. La società è seria e vuole tenere il club per medio lungo temine. La mia storia mi obbliga a non prendere impegni a breve termine. Gattuso? Ci siamo salutati. Ci vedremo a brevissimo. La squadra? Veniamo da due sesti posti. Cercheremo di migliorare la squadra. Sono arrivato oggi. Da qui a fine mercato qualcosa si saprà. Alla base di tutto c'è l'amore verso il calcio e questa squadra. Se c'è una scelta, per me è il Milan o la nazionale. Poi l'amicizia ed il progetto serio hanno fatto che io sia qui. Il nuovo capitano? Ne abbiamo già parlato? Devono essere coinvolte più componenti. Non avendo parlato nè con l'allenatore nè coi giocatori diventa difficile rispondere. Cosa mi bolle dentro? Prima avevo il campo che mi permetteva di essere freddo. Ma sono sempre stato un passionale. Sono qui per imparare e per dare tanto. La mia carriera dirigenziale inizia oggi. Spero che sia lunga e piena di successi. *I rapporti con la curva?* Il rapporto mio coi tifosi è stupendo. Mi amano e me lo hanno sempre dimostrato. Quel che è successo è rimasto lì e non è nei miei pensieri. Non devo ricucire nulla. Sarò giudicato per quello che produrrò. Per me quello che è successo è dimenticato. Non mi aspetto striscioni. Non me li aspettavo nemmeno da giocatore. Ho avuto una carriera molto lunga. Quando ho deciso di chiudere ho cambiato capitolo. Sono sempre stato appassionato di calcio. Ho seguito il Milan. Ora voglio concentrarmi su questo nuovo progetto. Caldara e Romagnoli sono tra i giovani più promettenti. Una coppia da nazionale del futuro. Poi mi ha fatto impressione la parabola di Cutrone. L'ho sempre seguito. Ha una voglia fuori dal comune. Cosa dirò a Gattuso, che non sembrava molto sereno? Gattuso non è mai sereno. Non lo avete ancora capito? Ci siamo noi per renderlo sereno. La sua conferma non è stata mai messa in discussione. Ha fatto benissimo l'anno scorso. Trasmette sempre grandi valori soprattutto ai giovani. Poi, ciò che ci diremo dipenderà anche dalle sue richieste".
> 
> ...



Appena vista tutta la conferenza. Spettacolo.

Daje


----------



## jacky (7 Agosto 2018)

Conferma definitiva? Mah a me non sembra... Maldini ha praticamente detto che abbiamo un isterico in panchina... che è poco sereno e va tenuto continuamente a bada.

Vediamo il lavoro quotidiano, ma se Gattuso dimostra di non sapere lavorare in team è fuori, senza se e senza ma.


----------



## egidiopersempre (7 Agosto 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Conferma definitiva? Mah a me non sembra... Maldini ha praticamente detto che abbiamo un isterico in panchina... che è poco sereno e va tenuto continuamente a bada.
> 
> Vediamo il lavoro quotidiano, ma se Gattuso dimostra di non sapere lavorare in team è fuori, senza se e senza ma.



ognuno vede le cose con i suoi occhiali... per me ha detto solo che per natura Ringhio non è uno tranquillo, quindi il fatto che non lo sia per uno come lui è la normalità.


----------



## LadyRoss (7 Agosto 2018)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> ognuno vede le cose con i suoi occhiali... per me ha detto solo che per natura Ringhio non è uno tranquillo, quindi il fatto che non lo sia per uno come lui è la normalità.



Chiedo scusa in anticipo, sinceramente anche io comincio ad avere lo sguardo basso e l’aria depressa che accompagna il nostro “Isterico” e “sociopatico” allenatore che Non è nemmeno in grado di fare lavoro di squadra.
Possiamo aprire una sezione dedicata allo sfogo contro gattuso e all’amore incondizionato verso Conte in modo da non doversi tritare i maroni in qualsiasi post?
Ormai Rino per alcuni è come il prezzemolo si riesce ad inserire in qualsiasi tipo di discussione .
È giusto rispettare le opinioni di tutti ma quando non si vuole accettare l’evidenza ad oggi forse è il caso di farsi due domande....

La penso così....


----------



## egidiopersempre (7 Agosto 2018)

LadyRoss ha scritto:


> Chiedo scusa in anticipo, sinceramente anche io comincio ad avere lo sguardo basso e l’aria depressa che accompagna il nostro “Isterico” e “sociopatico” allenatore che Non è nemmeno in grado di fare lavoro di squadra.
> Possiamo aprire una sezione dedicata allo sfogo contro gattuso e all’amore incondizionato verso Conte in modo da non doversi tritare i maroni in qualsiasi post?
> Ormai Rino per alcuni è come il prezzemolo si riesce ad inserire in qualsiasi tipo di discussione .
> È giusto rispettare le opinioni di tutti ma quando non si vuole accettare l’evidenza ad oggi forse è il caso di farsi due domande....
> ...


----------



## Nils (7 Agosto 2018)

LadyRoss ha scritto:


> Chiedo scusa in anticipo, sinceramente anche io comincio ad avere lo sguardo basso e l’aria depressa che accompagna il nostro “Isterico” e “sociopatico” allenatore che Non è nemmeno in grado di fare lavoro di squadra.
> Possiamo aprire una sezione dedicata allo sfogo contro gattuso e all’amore incondizionato verso Conte in modo da non doversi tritare i maroni in qualsiasi post?
> Ormai Rino per alcuni è come il prezzemolo si riesce ad inserire in qualsiasi tipo di discussione .
> È giusto rispettare le opinioni di tutti ma quando non si vuole accettare l’evidenza ad oggi forse è il caso di farsi due domande....
> ...



Credo che hai espresso l'opinione di molti,
certi attacchi iniziano a farsi troppo eccessivi per non apparire come provocazioni,
io poi ho il difetto di cascarci e rispondere


----------



## gabri65 (7 Agosto 2018)

.
[MENTION=4368]gabri65[/MENTION] rispetta le idee altrui. Basta con questi post. E' l'ultimo avvertimento.


----------



## LadyRoss (7 Agosto 2018)

.


----------

